# Наше творчество > Проза >  Записки Иркутского Музыканта

## Гонтий

Эту книгу написал мой сын Максим Соболев.
Буду рад, если вам понравится. Понемножку буду выкладывать. Если захотите ее скачать всю, то она здесь:
http://www.sobolyfamily.ru/books/zapiski.zip

От музыкального критика

О том, как продать музыку, сейчас пишут учебники... Музыкальному менеджменту обучают в некоторых ВУЗах...
Это хорошо! Для человека, который полтора десятка лет проработал в филармоническом лектории и насмотрелся на администраторов (слово менеджер в те времена прозвучало бы как ругательное), воспоминания Максима Соболева читаются как правдивая, увлекательная и реальная эпопея.
Фаина и Георгий, музыканты, псевдонимы которых не могут заслонить настоящих имен, преподаватели музыкального училища, с одной стороны. С другой – те люди, для которых игралась музыка песен и танцев. Они всегда были и будут нужны друг другу! Мир всегда был в этом отношении именно так устроен. Условие лишь одно – чтобы музыканты были музыкантами, а не случайными людьми. Когда-то очень давно один мой пожилой родственник со скрипом разрешил сыну поехать учиться в ленинградскую консерваторию. Когда тот приехал на первые каникулы, отец спросил: «на каких инструментах играешь?»
«На тромбоне», ответил сын. «И всё?! Так какого чёрта я трачу на тебя деньги, бездарь ты этакая! Музыкант – это человек, который играет на всех инструментах!» «Но, папа!» «Молчи, тоже мне музыкант нашёлся!».
Несколько лет спустя, выпускник консерватории нашёл своё место в симфоническом оркестре и не терял его до конца своей музыкантской жизни играя на тромбоне музыку практически всех жанров.
Так вот, умея играть на акустических и электронных инструментах, в любой среде, музыканты Соболевы и их сотрудники являют собой до сих пор тот тип музыкантов, которых и имел в виду отец будущего тромбониста. Для любой публики, в любых условиях: отрепетировать, продать, сыграть и спеть, принося людям радость, успокоение от печалей.
Пусть технический прогресс уносит нас от громоздких и несовершенных аппаратов. Это тоже неплохо. Хуже другое – звук зачастую перестаёт быть живым, а дыхание музыки становится искусственным. Музыкантам, которые играли на акустике, не хватает натурального звучания. Но они всё же настоящие музыканты, которым не страшен и технический прогресс. Пожелаем же им бодрости и успехов!

Ирина Чижова, кандидат искусствоведения, музыкальный обозреватель.



От автора

Десять лет назад я над этим смеялся, а сейчас мне вспоминаются все эти истории с каким-то тягостным сожалением: годы несутся, мы взрослеем, родители стареют, небо голубое, жизнь.… Однако, как бы время не летело, но все же интересных событий за эти годы было очень много.
Издавая эту книгу, я ни в коем случае не хотел, чтобы читатель рассматривал сей труд как художественное произведение. Я просто перенёс на бумагу те события и факты, что мне рассказали главные герои. В этой книге нет ни одного вымышленного персонажа! А чтобы не поставить в неловкое положение наших героев фамилия будет упоминаться только одна – Соболевы. Остальные главные персонажи будут под своими вымышленными именами или прозвищами…
Да, совсем забыл! Хочу заранее извиниться за некоторые пикантные сцены и музыкальный жаргон, ведь нельзя приготовить омлет, не разбив яйца?! Ну что ж, с Богом…

*Добавлено через 6 часов 4 минуты*
Начало

Только представьте себе симфонический оркестр…. Сто с лишним человек на сцене играют вместе одно произведение. Всё отточено, недопустима даже малейшая фальшь, не говоря уже о том, что все читают ноты с листа. Оркестр играет грандиозные произведения композиторов давно канувших в Лету, но как потрясает мощь! Под дирижерской палочкой все как один часовой механизм. Если в зале у слушателей бегут мурашки по коже, а холодок по спине, то, каково же музыкантам сидящим на сцене? Тебе кажется, что ты маленькая песчинка, затерянная между сегодняшним днем и пыльными веками. И из таких как ты песчинок возведен мост под названием Музыка. Ты зажат в тиски симфонии. Нельзя сделать паузу там, где ты хочешь, ведь ты играешь классику!
Георгий Соболев – концертмейстер контрабасов, понимал это. Но его творческая натура не могла так долго находиться в оковах классики. Еще в школе он мечтал играть эстрадную музыку в профессиональной группе. Был даже случай, когда в Черемхово, где он жил, на одной из улиц произошел пожар, сбежался народ, и они с мальчишками вытащили на балкон самопальные инструменты, которые сами собрали и устроили концерт на фоне дымовой завесы и пожарных машин. Толпа зевак мгновенно превратилась в концертную аудиторию. После окончания школы Георгий поехал в Томск погостить к сестре Лиде. Гуляя жарким августовским днем по городским томским улицам, он совершенно случайно заглянул в училище искусств. В пустом холле здания ему встретился какой-то мужик, оказавшийся впоследствии директором училища. Гоша спросил у него: “Что нужно для того, чтобы поступить на будущий год?”. На что тот ответил: “А зачем на будущий, можно и на этот год дополнительным набором”. Когда Гоша сдавал вступительный экзамен, его попросили спеть гимн Советского Союза, на что он, перепутав, спел Интернационал. 
Фаина с детства занималась музыкой. Стандартное образование интеллигентной семьи: общеобразовательная школа, музыкальная школа по классу скрипки. Поступив в Минское Училище имени Глинки, Фаина училась за одной партой с Валерой Дайнеко, скрипачом и будущим солистом группы “Песняры”. Окончив училище, Фаина со своей сестрой Ольгой, учившейся уже в консерватории, приехали в Томск работать в симфоническом оркестре. Однажды, зайдя в Дом офицеров, Фаина услышала знакомую мелодию и долго стояла возле двери зала, вспоминая автора. Поняв, что это бессмысленно, она распахнула дверь и в полумраке увидела очертания стройной фигуры с белокурыми длинными локонами, сидящей за фортепиано. Она сказала: “Девушка! Что вы играете?” На что фигура обернулась, оказавшись молодым человеком с голубыми глазами и светлыми усами. Улыбнувшись, Георгий сказал, что он не девушка, а играет произведение Гершвина. Так и познакомились мои родители. Они долгое время оставались просто друзьями. Гоша водил Фаю к своим подружкам пить кофе, а она рассказывала ему о своих любовных приключениях. Часто, приезжая к Фаине и Ольге в общежитие, он привозил с собой курицу, купленную в ресторане, где он тогда подрабатывал на танцульках, и они устраивали маленький праздничный ужин.
В те времена, чтобы устроиться на работу в другой город, музыканты прибегали к переписке с работодателями. И вот, так сказать, списавшись с новосибирской опереттой, Фаина с Ольгой уехали в Новосибирск. Гоша тогда уже заканчивал училище. Узнав от Фаины, что сестра Ольга уехала на сессию в Алма-Ату, он приезжает, как всегда оторваться с подружкой Фаей. Они до сих пор смеются, не зная, какие причины побудили их тогда пожениться, наверное, любовь…?
В семьдесят пятом году судьба заносит Соболевых на иркутскую землю. Они приглашены в Иркутский симфонический оркестр. Дирижером в тот период был Эдвард Гульбис, а первым скрипачом Леонид Мессман. Мессман был весьма одиозной личностью! Высокий, здоровый мужчина, про таких часто говорят “породистый”. В свое время он учился в консерватории с такими известнейшими музыкантами как Коган, Ойстрах. Леонид Мессман обладал практически неограниченной властью в оркестре, как над музыкантами, так и над администрацией филармонии. Это был великолепный музыкант, страстный картежник и добрейшей души человек. Но чтобы играть первую скрипку в оркестре, он ставил себя на недосягаемую высоту. Бывало перед репетицией, когда весь оркестр разыгрывался на сцене, он ставил ногу на стул и громко восклицал: “Ну что, обезьяний ящик, дельфинарий!!!”, и все смиренно молчали, понимая, что перед ними стоит настоящий гений. Когда какому-то музыканту нужно было продать свой недорогой альт или скрипку, то всегда обращались к Мессману. В руках этого человека звучали даже инструменты сделанные так называемой “табуреточной” фабрикой и покупатель, поддавшись великолепному звучанию инструмента из которого маэстро выжимал все возможное и невозможное, покупал скрипку за деньги, которых она не стоила. Среди музыкантов есть интересная фраза – “Смерть артиста”. Это когда музыкант уходит из жизни на сцене. Так и ушел Леонид Мессман, прижимая к груди свой инструмент – великолепную скрипку итальянского мастера Гварнери.
В репертуаре оркестра была “Прощальная симфония Гайдна “При свечах”. Это произведение действительно играют при свечах, и музыканты по очереди покидая сцену, гасят свечу, прикрепленную к пюпитру. К финалу произведения на сцене остается первая скрипка. Музыкант доигрывает свою партию в мерцании единственной горящей свечи, после его ухода на сцене царит тишина, а во тьме слегка виден дымок от последней потушенной свечки. В этой симфонии достаточно сложная партия контрабаса, и ведущий первый контрабас (концертмейстер) должен быть очень техничным музыкантом. Контрабасисты по очереди играли самый сложный фрагмент произведения. Георгий в свое время исполнял на контрабасе “Полет шмеля” Римского- Корсакова. Мессман показал на Соболева пальцем и сказал: “Вот этот молодой человек больше всех подходит на эту роль…”
И вот наконец-то концертмейстеру контрабасов иркутского симфонического оркестра выделена квартира от филармонии. Казалось, что жизнь протекает достаточно гладко. Конечно, не хватает денег молодой семье. К тому времени у них рождается ребенок, и Фаине приходится давать уроки сольфеджио и общего фортепиано на дому, а Гоша подрабатывает настройщиком музыкальных инструментов. Так и тянулись дни в серых буднях, бесконечных репетициях оркестра, в постоянной борьбе за место в оркестре и ставку с концерта. 
В итоге, Георгий уходит из симфонического, забрав с собой и Фаину. Но они все равно числятся работниками филармонии. Чем заняться? Как прокормить семью? И они решили создать семейный дуэт Соболевых. Фаина играет на альте и поет романсы под гитару, на которой к тому времени уже профессионально играл Георгий. Вот и первые концерты, так называемые “Вечера романса”.
Концерты надо было “заделывать”, иными словами – распространить билеты, договориться насчет зала. Тут проявилась администраторская способность Фаины. Конечно, было очень тяжело… Концерты, в основном, проходили в “Красных уголках” общежитий, заводов, мелких предприятий. Но это было только начало творческой карьеры четы Соболевых. Песни в программу подбирали сами, но перед тем, как с ними выступать, проходили жесткую критику “худ., комиссии” филармонии, в которой зачастую присутствовали люди далекие от музыки. Для них было главным, чтобы песни имели патриотический характер, и чтобы музыканты выглядели бодрыми, задорными и вместе с тем очень серьезными людьми. Как бы там ни было, это была свобода!

*Добавлено через 16 часов 46 минут*
“Теркин”

В этой главе описывается то, что обычно музыканты называют “сколачиванием” команды. В начале 80-х годов, уже после ухода из оркестра, но перед тем, как работать вдвоем с Фаиной, Георгий играл на бас-гитаре во втором составе ангарской группы “Баргузины”. Основателем этой группы был Евгений Якушенко – композитор-песенник. В этот момент “Баргузины” записывают на студии звукозаписи рок-поэму “Братская ГЭС”. Очень интересное монументальное произведение. “Баргузины” базируются в иркутской филармонии, там же проходят их репетиции. Георгий знакомится с новыми людьми, которые в дальнейшем будут играть огромную роль в жизни Соболевых. Георгий так же играет на танцах в Шелехово, в составе группы “Звуки времени”. Там же он знакомится с Михаилом “Теркиным”. Он был вокалистом и играл на ритм-гитаре. Миша и Соболевы жили в одном и том же районе города, практически были соседями. Помимо этого у Георгия и Михаила было одно хобби. Они любили шить брюки, тогда были в моде так называемые “бананы”. Когда “Баргузины” в очередной раз поменяли состав, Георгий вплотную занялся программой будущих “вечеров романса”, а Мишка устроился в пошивочное ателье мастером по ремонту швейных машин. 
Георгий, бывало, зайдет к Мише:
– Как дела, что делаешь? Приходи вечерком, помузицируем, песенки пачками попоем…
И приходил, скучно же по вечерам. Само собой простые шутливые прогулки по гостям со временем превратилась в настоящие, профессиональные репетиции, а в конечном итоге дуэт Соболевых переродился в трио.


Вера и Компания

Было два часа ночи, когда в дверь Соболевых позвонили. На пороге стояла заплаканная семнадцатилетняя девушка. Она твердила сквозь слезы только одну фразу: “Его убили…, его убили!”
Вера, так звали девушку, совсем недавно вышла замуж за вокалиста “Баргузинов” Алексея. Сама она тоже пела в этой группе. Не долго длилось их счастье…, какой-то маньяк выстрелом в упор лишил жизни певца.
Когда Вера узнала, что произошло, она должна была увидеть кого-то близкого по духу, и, не зная почему, она приехала к Соболевым. В свое время Соболевы присутствовали на свадьбе Веры и Алексея. Гостей было очень много. Свадьба была необычно музыкальная, похожая на настоящий “сэйшн”, музыкантам, которые не взяли с собой музыкальных инструментов, достались кастрюли, бокалы, вазы и все что издавало ударный звук…Там впервые, тогда еще юный мальчик Артем взял в руки скрипку Фаины. Спустя двадцать лет он будет собирать огромные залы своей игрой на скрипке, а дуэт “Белый Острог” будет известен всему миру…
Алексея не стало. “Баргузины” в очередной раз распались и Вера осталась без работы.
Дальше история команды напоминает детскую сказку “Теремок”. В состав группы вошел флейтист Петя, пианист Андрей “Джазик” и огромная когорта ведущих программы.
Петю Соболевы знали еще по “Баргузинам”. Это был великолепный флейтист с невероятно смешной внешностью! Представьте себе клоуна Олега Попова в гриме, теперь добавьте шарм и рост Пьера Ришара, теперь вы видите Петю флейтиста! Огненно рыжие волосы, сизый нос картошкой, очаровательная улыбка и добродушный характер. Единственный минус таких людей это страстная любовь к спиртному. С этой проблемой боролись все. Даже сам Петя однажды рассказал Соболевым, как Женя Якушенко проводил воспитательный процесс…

Кино и немцы…

Шел семьдесят шестой год. После очередной попойки, которую устроили в честь парижской комунны, Евгений Якушенко решил взяться за моральное перевоспитание самого пьющего члена команды – флейтиста Петю.
Утром, растолкав еще не отошедшего от вчерашнего мероприятия коллегу по работе, Женя сказал:
– Все! Чувак, с сегодняшнего дня ты начинаешь новую жизнь. Посмотри на это голубое небо, посмотри на улицу – птички поют, весна на дворе… начало твоей новой жизни мы начнем с утренней пробежки!
Пробежавшись по утренним иркутским улицам, вдохнув в себя огромное количество положительных эмоций, оба бегуна зашли в кафетерий позавтракать. Допивая кофе Евгений стал разрабатывать график сегодняшнего дня. Сперва шла двухчасовая репетиция, обед, в послеобеденный перерыв прогулка по набережной Ангары. Вечером решили пойти в кино. 
Весь день Женя не мог нарадоваться на Петю. Это был такой послушный, наверное впервые трезвый как стеклышко человек. Он со всем соглашался, пеняя на себя, мол, каким он был пьяницей и разгильдяем. День проходил строго по графику. Якушенко следил за Петей в оба глаза. Петя встанет, и Женя вставал, Петя в туалет и Женя за ним.
Томный майский вечер не предвещал никаких изменений в настроении двух абсолютно счастливых мужчин. Один был счастлив оттого, что воспитательный процесс, на который он потратил столько времени и денежных средств, близится к концу, а другой был просто счастлив… Фильм в кинотеатре “Баргузин” был о Второй мировой войне. Заграничные боевики показывали достаточно редко, поэтому в зале некуда было яблоку упасть. Взяв билеты на самые лучшие места в центре зала, Евгений увлекся захватывающими сценами, где главный герой фильма сражался с фашистами. Петя весь фильм сидел рядом, и когда Женя в задоре и восторге от фильма пихал его в бок и говорил: “Клево?! Да, чувак, клево!”
На что Петя согласно кивал и поддакивал: “Да-а, чувак, смотри как он их…”
Когда кино закончилось, и в зале включили свет, Петя был пьян настолько, что не мог связать двух слов. Женя стоял посередине зала и плакал от досады и возмущения: 
– Сволочь! Где ты мог так нажраться? Ведь ты сидел со мной рядом весь фильм…?!

Вот так! Только спустя несколько лет открылась тайна того похода в кино. У Пети во внутреннем кармане пиджака была фляжка с водкой. Взяв соломинку в баре кинотеатра и опустив ее во фляжку, пока Женя был увлечен фильмом, Петя потягивал сей горячительный напиток.

----------


## Гонтий

Первые Гастроли на выезде

Гастрольная жизнь – это новые площадки, новые знакомства и время настоящих, незабываемых приключений. Представьте себя на концерте какой-нибудь команды, которая вам была не известна до сегодняшнего дня, но вы уже влюблены в нее после концерта. Мотаясь по так называемым “пырловкам” и “кацапетовкам” (отдаленным уголкам сибирской земли) группу “Звуки музыки” под руководством Георгия Соболева воспринимали не хуже звездной тусовки. На концерты приезжих артистов собирались семьями. Молодые красивые девушки занимали первые места: “А вдруг повезет, и я познакомлюсь с этим красавчиком со сцены”, – думали они.
Стоящие на сцене думали точно так же, но только по отношению к симпатичным девушкам из первых рядов.
Вот так познакомившись с одной из поклонниц музыки, Петя, подмигнув всей команде после очередного концерта, удалился с очаровательной шатенкой…

На следующее утро за завтраком он сидел чернее тучи. Тут я хочу сделать маленькую вставку о гастрольном завтраке артистов.
На протяжении всего завтрака сидящие за столом делятся всеми своими наболевшими проблемами, произошедшими в течение вечера и ночи. На завтраке не существует брезгливых людей! Все дружно помогают потерпевшим неудачу коллегам. Завтрак – это священное действо! Ты можешь обедать где хочешь, можешь даже не ужинать, но завтракать в кругу коллег ты обязан..!
За таким завтраком угрюмый Петр рассказал всей команде душераздирающую историю своего вчерашнего похождения.
…Вечер был теплый, благоухающий ароматом цветов с городских клумб. Рядом идущая девушка сияла лучезарной улыбкой и казалось, что сегодняшняя ночь как никогда благосклонна к Петру. Марина была студенткой института и жила в пятиэтажном общежитии на последнем этаже. Время пролетело как мотылек, подхватываемый порывами ветра. Уже под утро, выпустив друг друга из страстных объятий, Петя и Марина решили немного вздремнуть… Было восемь утра когда Петя проснулся от дикой боли в области живота. Марины рядом не было, видимо побежала в магазин не став будить спящего мужчину. Постепенно осознав, что он находится в закрытой комнате на пятом этаже общежития, что туалет, как и во всех советских общагах, расположен в конце коридора, Петя стал паниковать. Это чувство усиливалось с такой же быстротой, с какой усиливалось его желание как можно быстрее попасть в туалет. Поняв, что помощи ждать неоткуда, Петя нашел полиэтиленовый пакет, взял со стола вчерашний номер газеты, сделал из всего этого большой вместительный кулек и разместил его на полу…
Казалось, что воздух каждую секунду насыщается тяжелыми металлами, чем дальше, тем тяжелее… Петин стул был похож на мягкий уголок, который, побывав под дорожным катком был утоплен где-то посередине океана рядом с островом под названием “Не-свежая Колбаса”. 
В тот момент когда все было кончено, в коридоре послышался цокот женских каблучков. Предчувствуя неладное, Петр заметался по комнате. Куда бросить адскую смесь в пакете?! Внезапно взору совершенно опустошенного мученика предстала чуть приоткрытая створка форточки единственного окна. “Да” – сказал сам себе Петр, и широко распахнув выход из положения, даже не задумывался о бедных прохожих, идущих под домом. В этот момент в дверь с той стороны вставили ключ и начали поворачивать… эти секунды показались вечностью…быстрое движение за кульком…два стука сердца…поворот в сторону окна, (Петр в этот момент наверное был похож на американского бейсболиста кидающего мяч)…два стука сердца… “Мяч” летит в сторону ворот…пол стука сердца…и… “Штанга”!!!!! Зацепившись краешком об уголок форточки, пакет плавно плюхнулся на подоконник, превратив белоснежное в цвет неожиданности…
Пульс не прослушивался…это длилось долю секунды…дверь распахнулась…сжавшись в комок похожий на ядро атома Петя вырвался на свободу. Сметая все на своем пути, пролетев все лестничные пролеты пятиэтажной общаги, Петя бежал, боясь оглянуться назад. Он знал этот “Мяч” зрители ему не простят! Так он пробежал около трех километров в полном страхе.
Приведя дыхание в порядок, уже сидя за столом, грустный Петя смотрел, как его коллеги лежат под столом от хохота. В свою очередь музыканты, вдоволь насмеявшись, принялись успокаивать несчастного. Фаина сказала: “В этом городе гастроли больше не делаем… пойду, сварю кисель на всю команду!” 
Самое удивительное, что Петина история на этом не закончилась. Спустя несколько лет в иркутскую филармонию зашла красивая женщина. Поздоровавшись с музыкантами, репетировавшими на сцене, она спросила: “как можно найти флейтиста Петю?” Фаина сказала, что он больше не работает в филармонии. На что женщина ответила: “Очень жаль, он мне очень понравился, когда вы приезжали в наш город с концертом, но он как-то странно со мной простился”.
Он умер в девяносто третьем году. Никому не нужный, безработный, бездомный и очень несчастный человек. Когда пожарные потушили огонь в подвале, то обнаружили тело мужчины. Рядом лежал полуобгоревший футляр с флейтой и пустая бутылка из-под водки…

*Добавлено через 36 часов 7 минут*
Огонь батарея!!!

Что такое концерт эстрадной группы? Это полтора или два часа сплошного шоу. Чтобы сделать концерт интересным, нужно не только профессионально владеть музыкальным инструментом и играть мелодичные, быстро запоминающиеся песенки. Для этого требуются огромные усилия! Завоевать интерес у публики можно, общаясь с ней как с друзьями, которых давно не видел. В те годы музыканты не использовали компьютерных технологий, для них было чуждо петь под фонограммы. “Звуки музыки” всегда были сторонниками этого принципа. К концу восемьдесят четвертого года в состав команды входит: гитара, губная гармошка, банджо, вокал – Георгий Соболев. Альт, вокал – Фаина Соболева. Вокал, перкуссия – Вера. Двенадцатиструнная гитара, вокал – Михаил “Теркин”. Флейта, вокал – Петя.
Георгий всегда проводил репетиции до обеда. Сначала все впятером распевались аккордами. Так как большинство музыкантов в группе были инструменталистами, то проблема с детонацией голоса практически отсутствовала. Хоровые “пачки” были стройными и терпкими. После распевки начинали разбирать сложные “куски” песен, соло.
Главным врагом репетиций было пьянство. На гастролях очень часто приходилось работать по предприятиям. Само собой, после концерта хлебосольная дирекция заведения, где был концерт, устраивала небольшой банкет в честь приезжих. Плюс был только один. Можно поесть “на шару”. Минус был тоже один! Музыканты напивались так, что утром на репетиции инструменты держали дрожащими руками. Все мысли были только об одном: быстрее бы закончилась репетиция и где тот вчерашний мужик с холодной бутылкой “Боржоми”…
Самыми злостными нарушителями гастролей были ведущие концертной программы. Раньше их называли “конферансье”. Их за восьмилетнее существование группы “Звуки музыки” было достаточно много. Кто-то был действительным подарком для команды, кто-то менее действительным. Но отдать должное всей профессии конферансье – выпить любили абсолютно все!
Станислав был великолепен. Заполнять им перерыв между музыкальными номерами было сплошное удовольствие. Он заставлял зрителей плакать от смеха. Иногда музыканты, стоя за кулисами, вслушивались в глубокую тишину, которая на мгновение поселялась в зале, когда Стасик показывал номер пантомимы. Благодарный зритель купал его в своих аплодисментах. Был даже случай когда музыканты услышав аплодисменты выбежали на сцену, думая что конферансье закончил свои номера. Слава Богу сцена тогда была большая. Номер Станислава был в самом разгаре. Показывая что-то и пантомимы, Стас обернувшись назад с ужасом увидел музыкантов стоящих позади себя. Он напоминал разъяренного быка на корриде прижатого к стене, с одной стороны зрители, с другой музыканты. Глаза его налились кровью. Повернув голову ровно настолько, чтобы первые ряды зрителей не слышали, что он произнесет, он зловеще прошипел в сторону музыкантов: “Куда… В-волки?! Назад за кулисы!!!” И послушные музыканты как по команде, гуськом, стали удаляться через всю сцену к противоположной кулисе громадными шагами в мертвой тишине…
Но, пожалуй, самым незабываемым что произошло со Станиславом, был концерт на Аршане…
Стояли солнечные летние дни. “Звуки музыки” приехали с концертом на Аршан. Этот славный Байкальский курорт известен на всю Россию своей лечебной водой. Вода из источников подается двух видов. Холодная – долгоиграющее средство, для тех, кто не торопится и приехал для удовольствия, чтобы насладиться сибирской природой. И горячая – быстродействующее средство для тех, кто уже что-то потерял, и немедленно хочет, чтобы это вернулось с процентами. Музыкантов на источнике предупредили о том, что вода не просто солоновата, а имеет целебные свойства. Станислав последовал примеру Веры, которая рассуждала вслух: “Когда я еще буду на Аршане,… холодную воду я попью и дома. Думаю, что два-три стаканчика перед концертом не помешают…”
Сказано – сделано. Напившись воды из горячего источника, Верочка и Станислав пошли к огромному двухэтажному бараку, в котором располагался аршанский клуб.
Концертный зал был на втором этаже. Честно говоря, цивилизация в эту местность заглядывала очень редко. Об этом можно было судить по отсутствующим раковинам и туалетам во всем здании. Туалеты, находившиеся за пятьдесят метров от здания, были деревянными с практически отсутствующими досками между буквами М и Ж. Иными словами братья и сестры, мы все дети природы!
Зрительский зал заполнился народом за считанные секунды и концерт начался. Уже на второй песне Вера бордовая от напряжения, подтанцовывая, подошла к играющей соло на альте Фаине. По лицу подошедшей струился пот, и было видно сколько усилий прикладывает Вера, чтобы улыбаться со сцены ничего не подозревающим зрителям.
Подойдя практически вплотную, убрав от лица микрофон, Вера произнесла: “Файка! Мне плохо… если я не попаду сейчас же в туалет, здесь будет взрыв!”
На что Фаина улыбаясь в зал, тихо ответила: “Молчи, сучка! Тебя кто просил пить горячую воду?! Концерт только начался, терпи!”
В углу за кулисами, скорчившись от боли и облившись пятикратно потом, сидел Станислав. Группа, спев несколько песен, ушла за кулисы, уступив место конферансье.
Оказавшись в недосягаемости зрительских глаз, Верочка запричитала: “Фаечка! Куда же мы приехали, (в этот момент она искала глазами подходящий предмет) тут ведь даже ведра за сценой нет, вы хоть с Гошкой подержите меня за ноги, я в окно…
Георгий посмотрел в окно и увидел как раз прямо над их окном стоящую толпу людей, пришедших на второй концерт. Он молча подвел Веру к оконному проему. Вера поняла “окно отменяется, надо идти дорабатывать концерт”.
После окончания концерта, когда зрители уже вышли на улицу и пошли в сторону курортного городка, им наперерез, делая вид что прогуливаются, неслись два артиста группы “Звуки музыки”, обгоняя друг друга по дороге в туалет. Уже подбегая к ветхому творению чьих-то заботливых рук, Стас произнес: “Заряжай!”
Не расслышавшая слов Станислава и уже забегая в кабинку с белой надписью “Ж”, Вера переспросила: “Что? Что?” На что уже довольный Стасик скомандовал: “Огонь батарея!!!”
Спустя несколько минут, выйдя на “белый свет” уже слегка зашедшего за горизонт светила, Станислав улыбался. Он ждал Верочку возле безумного двухбуквенного сарая как истинный джентльмен. Подойдя к Стасу “далеко идущей походкой”, Верка, сжав голосовые связки, коротко отрезала: “Дурак!”. Потом, взяв коллегу под руку, быстрым шагом направилась в клуб. Их ждал второй концерт.

*Добавлено через 36 часов 10 минут*
Десять негритят

После каждых гастролей происходит частичная замена артистов. Кто-то уходит сам с предложением более выгодной работы. Кого-то увольняют из-за пьяных выходок на гастролях. Такое конечно случается очень редко. Когда человек хочет работать, а зеленый змий все портит, то такого артиста ведут в “наркушку” и вшивают торпеду. Полгода есть гарантия того, что с ним не будет проблем на гастролях. 
Взяв с собой молодого, талантливого, еще никому неизвестного пародиста Володю, группа испытывала огромное облегчение. 
Прошлый ведущий программы оказался абсолютной бездарностью, пьющей, не относящейся серьезно к работе. Он предательски бросил группу в ответственный момент.
Страна отмечала 9 мая. На концерте “Звуков музыки” присутствовали ветераны. Старики сидели гордо ожидая праздничный концерт. А за кулисами была страшная нервозность. Коля опять запил. Все сидели, тупо уставившись в дверь ведущую на сцену. И тут Георгий, вскочив на ноги произнес: “Я же знаю все его монологи, мы же столько с ним работали, спросите, любой расскажу!”


И действительно, Гоша рассказал скороговоркой весь репертуар предателя и дебошира Коли. Концерт был великолепен. Группа исполняла “Снегирей” Юрия Антонова, песни про фронтовые дороги. Ветераны плакали от умиления. Настал момент, когда Гоша должен был произнести монолог “Курочки рябы”. Это был весьма запутанный, но очень смешной монолог. Все артисты, кроме Георгия, ушли за кулисы. Гоша отдышался и начал: “Жили-были дед да баба, ели кашу с молоком, не сердился дед на бабу, не грозил ей кулаком…” На этом месте светлый разум Георгия помутился. Он абсолютно забыл весь монолог. Помня лишь то, что монолог очень смешной, Гоша стал давиться от хохота. От того, что в зале стояла гробовая тишина, Георгию становилось еще смешнее. Ведь смешной же монолог, ну и что, что он его им не рассказал! За кулисами Вера нервно грызла ногти, Фая сдавила гриф альта так, что он заскрежетал о струны, Петя снимал с брюк не существующие пылинки, а Мишка был на грани истерики. 
Наконец, вдоволь насмеявшись над непрочитанным монологом и серьезными зрителями, Георгий Соболев вытер слезинки у глаз и сказал: “А давайте мы вам просто сыграем!”
После этого концерта Гоша стал больше уделять внимания общению со зрителями…
Итак, все довольны что в команде пополнение. Володя был очень интеллигентный, воспитанный молодой человек. Когда за чашкой кофе Вера спросила Владимира женат ли он? На что Вова решил приколоться и сказал что он гей… произведя, эффект разорвавшейся бомбы!
Вера никогда не видела голубых, а Вова всем видом показывал, что он говорит всерьез.
Работа потекла по старому руслу. Гастроли, гостиницы, концерты в парках отдыха.
И вот на одном из концертов Вова появляется под “шафэ”. Гоша рискнул и выпустил проказника на сцену, перед этим погрозив у его носа кулаком. У Вовы был номер, где он пел песенку про десять негритят: “Десять негритят пошли купаться в море, десять негритят резвились на просторе, один из них утоп, и вот вам результат девять негритят…” дойдя до последнего негритенка, он должен был спеть: “…один из негритят нашел себе жену, и вот вам результат – десять негритят!”
Пьяный Вова вкладывал душу в каждого негритенка, он пел слово “утоп” с каким-то душещипательным замиранием сердца. Наконец, дойдя до последнего негритенка, он спел: “…один из негритят резвился на просторе, один из них утоп, ему купили гроб…” на этом месте руки играющих музыкантов опустились. Володя сел на стул вокруг которого только что плясал и горько заплакал. По окончанию гастролей его закодировали…

Кулисы. Если бы они могли говорить. Многие тайны были бы раскрыты. Жизнь за кулисами протекает совершенно по другим физическим законам. В закулисной атмосфере свой язык, свои правила. Когда отсутствуют комнаты для артистов, они переодеваются за кулисами. Каждый зритель из зала не прочь хоть одним глазком заглянуть за сцену.
Иногда, даже сами музыканты удивляются тому, что видят за кулисами… 
Этот случай произошел на одном из концертов. Ведущий программы Владимир готовился с самого утра. Сегодня он покажет новый номер. Нервное напряжение артиста пыталась снять вся команда. Вера даже рассказала анекдот про голубых. Вова уже и забыл, что когда-то сказал Вере что он гей. Он был женат уже два года, и с ориентацией у Владимира было все в порядке. Вера этого не знала. Она искренне верила каждому слову неподдельно ласкового и смешного коллеги.
Наконец Владимир вышел на сцену. Сегодня он был в ударе. Зрители смеялись над каждой фразой, произнесенной пародистом. В этот момент музыканты обсуждали дальнейшую программу, не обращая внимания на то, что происходит на сцене. Последним номером Володи была пантомима на штангиста. Сделать напряженное лицо может каждый из нас, даже человек страдающий диареей, но вот последствия от такого напряжения будут у каждого свои. Вова знал о своих проблемах. Утренний завтрак в кафетериях жареными пирожками окончательно доконал кишечный тракт организма юмориста. Вова почувствовал, что в штанах что-то прибавилось. И это что-то совершенно не его. Оно ему не нужно!!! Доработав номер, мгновенно побелевший от непредвиденной неприятности Вовка, не обращая внимания на рукоплещущий зал, быстрыми шагами подошел к ничего не подозревающему Георгию. Володя прошептал бледными от волнения губами: “Пойте с Фаей романс!”. Гоша понял, что-то случилось. Быстро “переиграв” репертуар, на сцене остались Георгий, Фаина и Петя. За кулисами Вова подошел к Михаилу “Теркину”: “Миша… мне нужна твоя помощь! На последнем номере я облажался, в полном смысле этого слова. Мне нужно снять трусы… дома застираю. Ты закрой меня собой, а то тут где-то Верка ходит”.
В свою очередь Вера понимала, что программу концерта просто так менять не станут. Она решила пойти на противоположную сторону сцены, где “Теркин” суетливо топтался, прикрывая собой Вовку. Подойдя ближе к мужчинам, Вера не могла поверить собственным глазам: Вова стоял без штанов, а Мишка, как показалось Вере, пристраивался сзади. Возмущению Веры не было предела. Вздохнув поглубже, она заорала: “Педики обдолбаные! Вам мало времени, так вы и на концерте этим занимаетесь! “Теркин”, я от тебя такого не ожидала, в моих глазах ты всегда был настоящим мужиком!”
Петя, играя на флейте контрапункт, услышал недопустимо громкую речь за кулисами расположенными близко от себя. Продолжая играть, он медленными шагами переместился в сторону инцидента. Его лицо напоминало каменное изваяние сфинкса, только с флейтой у губ. Нота, которую в этот момент он играл, мгновенно превращалась из четверти в половинку, из половинки в целую на которую поставили жирное ритенуто. Наконец придя в себя, Петя зашел за кулисы и громко засмеялся…
Еще долгое время Вера косо смотрела на Вовку, который из всех сил старался доказать ей, что он не гей. Не помогали даже фотографии жены и ребенка.

----------


## Гонтий

Андрюха “Джаз”

Холодным дождливым сентябрьским днем в стены филармонии вошел юноша. Спросив у вахтера, где можно прослушаться в эстрадную группу, он вошел в концертный зал, где в этот момент на сцене репетировали “Звуки музыки”. Подойдя к Фаине, парень представился и сказал, что он играет на фортепиано, и был бы очень рад прослушаться в их группу. Георгий предложил Андрею сыграть на одном из роялей, стоящих на сцене, на что тот охотно согласился. Обладая приятным душевным голосом и аккомпанируя себе на рояле, Андрей идеально вписывался в состав команды. После недолгого совещания единогласно решили взять. Андрей был приезжим, и жить ему было негде. У Соболевых часто музыканты оставались на ночь. Некоторые даже жили месяцами, поэтому Андрей приехал вечером к ним домой. Когда Фая показала ему квартиру, указав на шкаф, где он может хранить свои вещи, Андрей сказал, что у него нет никаких вещей.
Андрей с детства рос сиротой. Окончив интернат музыкальных воспитанников, он долгое время скитался. Работу можно было найти, но денег на собственный музыкальный инструмент у него не было, и поэтому его никуда не брали. Андрей сносно читал ноты с листа, неплохо импровизировал. Георгий выписал с филармонического склада совсем недавно пришедшие новенькие клавиши фирмы “Vermona”. Если сравнить эти клавиши с сегодняшними компьютерными музыкальными станциями, то они по праву займут место рядом с древними динозаврами. Но в то время это был прогресс…
Следующее утро началось с похода по магазинам. Фаина полностью поменяла скудный гардероб нового коллеги. Глядя на себя в зеркало, в модных в те времена туфлях фирмы “Salamander”, отутюженных брюках, джинсовой рубашке, молчаливый Андрей до сих пор не верящий, что это происходит именно с ним, наконец-то сказал: “Чуваки… Это джаз!!!” 
Андрей очень быстро изучил репертуар группы. Каждую песню он принимал с восторгом, постоянно говоря: “Чуваки… Это джаз!”. Уже после первой репетиции народ из команды окрестил нового коллегу – “Андрюха Джаз”. У Андрея все самое лучшее было связано с этим музыкальным словом. Гастроли с “Андрюхой Джазом” были наверное самые незабываемые. Во-первых, он исполнял несколько песен на чистейшем английском языке из репертуара известного американского певца Элтона Джона. Во-вторых, это был Джаз-з-з…
Разместив всю команду в гостинице, Фаина после обеда делая обход, зашла в номер Андрея. Он лежал на кровати, сложив руки на животе. На прикроватной тумбочке стоял стакан с водой, на котором, скрючившись от древности лежала черствая корочка хлеба. На вопрос Фаины: “Что это такое?”. Андрей ответил: что он экономит “суточные” на собственные клавиши, что его всегда кормили “на халяву”, что это все “не по джазу”…
Глядя на ангельское лицо скупердяя, понимая, что это все от прошлого нищенского существования, и пройдет со временем, Фая пошла кормить Андрюху Джаза.
Переезжая с места на место, семья Соболевых научилась экономить деньги на суточных. Суточные на гастролях выдавались щедро. Если сэкономить на завтраке, можно пообедать в ресторане, при этом на ужин оставалось на какой-нибудь пирожок с чаем в кафе. Поэтому Соболевы возили с собой “мобильную кухню”. Кухня представляла собой зеленый чемодан, в котором помещалась кухонная утварь: специи, посуда, электрическая плитка, кастрюли и все в этом духе. Вселяясь в номер, в первую очередь проверялись розетки на наличие в них электричества. Спустя пару часов по всей гостинице разносился запах, мгновенно возбуждающий аппетит. 
Суточные команде Фаина выдавала раз в три дня. Поселив в один номер Петю, Володю и Андрея, Фаина как всегда пошла готовить обед. Суточные, выданные на троих в виде двадцатипятирублевки, лежали на прикроватной тумбочке, стоящей между кроватей. Андрей и Петя лежа курили, стряхивая пепел на бумажку. В этот момент каждый из них мысленно входил в здешний ресторан и заказывал самые дорогие блюда. Вконец растравив свой аппетит, великолепная троица решила идти в ресторан. Погасив бычок последним, Петя увидел в пепельнице на дымящемся клочке бумаги нетленный бюст великого вождя революции. Мысль о потерянном обеде отозвалась коликами в животе. Осознав произошедшее, Владимир зашел в номер к Соболевым: “Мы решили экономить деньги. Фаечка дай нам одну кастрюльку и плитку ”. Петя тем временем сбегал на ближайший рынок и купил килограмм картошки. Почистив всю картошку и оставив ее в кастрюле, которая стояла в раковине под струей воды, чистюля и аккуратист Владимир взглянул на лежащего в прострации Андрюху “Джаза”. Запах убитого зверя исходил от носков последнего. Вова сказал: “Мужик, я понимаю что ты расстроен, тем не менее иди и постирай свои носки. Еще часа нет как мы заселились в номер, а здесь уже дышать нечем”. 
Володя пошел к Фаине за освободившейся плиткой. Через пять минут, зайдя к себе в номер, он застал Андрея за стиркой. Намылив носки под струей воды из крана, Андрей ретиво шоркал их между собой. Грязная пена при этом стекала в кастрюлю с только что почищенной картошкой. Вова от возмущения потерял дар речи: “Ты… ты что… мужик, ты чу делаешь? ”.
На что Андрей безмятежным голосом ответил: “Чувак! Картошка под носками, это же Джаз-з-з…”
Вовку нужно было вязать, что и пытался сделать вошедший в этот момент Петр. Навернувшиеся слезы на глазах у Володи, абсолютно не соответствовали его боевой раскраске. Безуспешно пытающийся вырваться из объятий коллеги, Владимир наконец воскликнул историческую фразу: “Чувак! Ты не “Джаз” – ты “джазик!!!” 
Так пианист “Звуков музыки” Андрей стал “джазиком”.

----------


## Гонтий

*Вот вам…! Наша реклама*

Заниматься заделкой концертов группы “Звуки музыки” было непросто. Фаине потребовалось несколько лет чтобы втянуться в бешеный ритм гастролей. К концу восьмидесятых филармония была на грани краха. На концерты симфонического оркестра народ стал ходить с большой неохотой. Это было связано с грандиозными изменениями в стране. Началась глобальная перестройка. Творческая интеллигенция того времени пыталась сколотить себе маленький капиталец. Так получилось, что филармония не могла себя прокормить. Работники сидели без зарплаты месяцами. Такое происходило не только в учреждениях связанных с искусством. Практически все государственные предприятия мгновенно оказались убыточными. “Звуки музыки” часто уезжали на гастроли за собственные деньги, которые само собой возвращались с первых концертов. Считаясь лучшим администратором в филармонии, Фаина одновременно участвовала в концертах группы. Ее гастроли начинались за неделю до выезда команды из Иркутска. Приезжая в чужой незнакомый город, первым делом нужно было найти подходящую гостиницу. После того, как узнав у портье в гостинице куда ходит здешний народ развлекаться, она составляла четкий план действий. Однажды вместе с Фаиной на одну из заделок гастролей поехал администратор-стажер. Молодой, импозантный Аркадий был терпеливым и отзывчивым. 
Было это в одной из приемных на каком-то огромном заводе. Просидев в очереди к генеральному директору, Фаина и Аркаша наконец-то зашли в кабинет. Директор сидел мрачнее тучи. Но отступать было поздно и Фаина пошла в атаку: “Здравствуйте! Дорогой Иван Николаевич, вас беспокоят звезды советской эстрады из иркутской филармонии. У вас такой прекрасный, огромный завод, что проезжая мимо, мы с Аркадием подумали, а почему бы ни дать на вашем заводе концерт!? ”
Оторвав на мгновенье от бумаг на столе свои уставшие глаза, директор взглянул на эту парочку как на марсиан: “Вы что, с луны свалились? Какие концерты?! Мне людей на заводе нечем кормить, зарплату уже три месяца выдаю чугунными ваннами людям, которые их же и отливают…не нужен нам ваш концерт”.– Сказав это, директор замер уставившись в бумаги на столе. Фаина понимала, брать чугунные ванны за концерт невыгодно, тем более на гастролях. Аркаша, прижав тубус с рекламой к груди, смотрел на  реакцию Фаины, которая незамедлительно последовала. Фая и не думала сдаваться: “Иван Николаевич! О чем вы только говорите! Такой концерт у ваших заводчан будет впервые в жизни! Вы только подумайте, насколько легче на душе у человека, который счастлив. Группа “Звуки музыки” подарит вам незабываемый вечер. У нас такая прекрасная программа…”
Лицо Ивана Николаевича приобрело цвет кормовой свеклы. Сверля взглядом наглых незнакомцев, вторгнувшихся в его и без того погрязшие в долгах планы, он взорвался: “Дамочка! Я же вам сказал, завод со дня на день развалится. У меня тысяча голодных ртов, их кормить надо, а не на концерты водить…!”
Тубус в руках Аркадия стал громко поскрипывать. Нервы администратора не выдержали, и он выбежал из кабинета. Свежий воздух освободил глаза от белой пелены. Аркаша дрожащими руками достал сигарету и нервно затянулся. Теперь человек, сидящий в кресле генерального директора, был недосягаем для его сильных и крепких рук. Через пять минут на улицу вышла Фаина. Эта женщина всегда приветливо улыбалась как солнечному свету, так и ненастной погоде, поэтому, глядя на ее постоянно счастливое лицо, невозможно было определить, как закончилась схватка акулы шоу-бизнеса и монстра чугунной промышленности. Аркадий подошел к ней и спросил: “Ну что, ты убила этого гада?”
– За что?! – спросила Фаина. – Он взял пятьсот билетов!!!
И засмеявшись, потрясла своей походной сумкой, в которой возила деньги и билеты. 
Уже подъезжая к гостинице, Аркаша сознался Фаине: “…Если бы я не выбежал из кабинета этого непробиваемо чугунного мужика, я бы подошел и так врезал по его голове тубусом с афишами, приговаривая: – “Вот тебе! Наша реклама!” 
Георгий в свое время подарил Фаине шикарный кожаный дипломат. Немного подумав, она отказалась от этой роскоши, ведь приходилось ездить по неизвестным местам, с чужими водителями, общаться с людьми, которых видишь первый раз в жизни. А когда гастроли заканчивались, в простой хозяйственной сумке лежали десятки тысяч рублей. В Иркутске Фаину с группой ждала вся филармония, начиналось самое приятное время у всего коллектива – выдавали зарплату!

Рисунки в книге выполнила иркутская художница Ирина Тишкина



*Добавлено через 23 часа 42 минуты*
Сестричка

При очередной смене музыкантов в коллектив пришло новое веяние. Вадим клавишник был не просто технарь. Это был великолепный импровизатор с задатками композиторской деятельности. Насколько у него быстро бегали пальчики по клавишам, настолько в противоположную сторону в жизни он был неприспособлен. Имея черную гриву волос при своем небольшом росте, в старости он был бы похож на колдуна Черномора. В состав был включен дополнительный клавишник Федор. Высокий, молчаливый, абсолютно не конфликтный человек. В этот же период в состав группы вошел Никита саксофонист. Это был волевой человек с солдатской выправкой. О нем как о музыканте можно было сказать только одно – профессионал. Играя на кларнете, саксофоне, флейте, он обладал неплохими вокальными данными. Предыдущий флейтист Петя, уволившись из коллектива, уехал в Москву. Поэтому, взяв Никиту саксофониста, команда не потеряла, а только приобрела дополнительные инструменты в состав. Никита был бывший десантник. Этот факт в дальнейшей истории сыграет огромную роль, а пока вернемся к гастролям с этим составом. Когда ты едешь поездом из точки “А” в точку “Б”, то постоянно между ними встает точка “И”. На этой точке “И” происходит смена транспорта. Однажды после концерта, добираясь электричкой до гостиницы, нужно было пересесть на одной из остановок на электричку, идущую в другом направлении. Поезд остановился ровно на две минуты. За такой маленький срок из вагона нужно было вытащить четыреста килограмм аппаратуры. Четко распределив обязанности каждого, Георгий посмотрел в окно, которое отразило в себе весь багаж команды. В электричке было не многолюдно. Вместе с музыкантами в одном вагоне ехал небольшой табор цыган. Посматривая в сторону огромных колонок, инструментов в чехлах, чемоданов и чемоданчиков, цыгане смотрели на музыкантов с состраданием. И вот она, долгожданная точка “И”. Двери, к которым музыканты подтащили свой багаж, не открылись, зато открылись двери с противоположной стороны вагона. В темпе аллегро Фаина спрыгнула на шпалы, а остальные ее коллеги стали вытаскивать вещи, опять пронося их через весь вагон. Делая последнюю ходку за инструментами, они почувствовали медленный перестук колес, состав тронулся. Фаина даже оглянуться не успела, как оказалась одна в кромешной тьме с горой аппаратуры посредине  железной дороги. Кричать  “помогите” не было смысла, поскольку в радиусе десяти километров никого не было. Ей ничего не оставалось как сесть на один из чемоданов и ждать. Через тридцать минут она увидела огни приближающегося поезда. Нарастающий гул колес превратился во всепоглощающий грохот, который пульсом у виска глушил все положительные эмоции. Фае казалось, что это никогда не закончится, что она будет сидеть здесь целую вечность. Но вот состав замедлил ход и остановился. Из последнего вагона выпрыгнули несколько фигур. Да боли знакомый голос сказал: “Ну что, клуша! Поехали в гостиницу?”
Прибывая на новое место, группу “Звуки музыки” всегда ожидал транспорт. Однажды ночью поезд, на котором должны были приехать музыканты, задержался на шесть часов. Фаина еще не знала о задержке, она была в автопарке. Директор автопарка ни в какую не хотел выделить автобус для артистов. Пытаясь быть до конца интеллигентным человеком, Фая перепробовала все способы уговоров. Поняв, что перед ней непрошибаемый лоб она, наконец, вскипела и громыхнула: “Е… твою мать! Ты че м...дак не понимаешь что ли? Музыканты приезжают, автобус нужен!!!” 
Лицо директора вдруг осветила улыбка, он стал похож на китайского болванчика. Мгновенно появился чай с лимоном и коробка конфет, а сам директор дружелюбным голосом сказал: “Сестричка! А что же ты раньше не сказала, что тебе автобус нужен?”
Автобус мчался по ночным улицам словно ямщик, старающийся загнать своих лошадей. Прибыв на место, Фая узнала, что поезд задерживается и прибудет около четырех часов утра. Ей пришлось три часа развлекать уставшего после смены водителя, который был готов развернуть баранку на сто восемьдесят градусов и ехать домой. Эти три часа впоследствии музыканты будут считать самым первым бенефисом Фаины Соболевой.


*Добавлено через 23 часа 52 минуты*
*Переправа*

Если вы когда-нибудь переплывали на грузовом пароме Братское взморье, то вы можете представить как это завораживающе интересно. Двадцать пять машин загоняют на один паром. С этого момента ты становишься одной дружной командой. Переплывая с одного берега на другой, капитан парома предложил группе “Звуки музыки” дать концерт. Спустив аппаратуру в кают-компанию, музыканты стали устанавливаться. Билеты покупали не только матросы, но и пассажиры. Кают-компания выглядела как вместительный ресторан. В зале стояло десять столиков, заставленных закусками и спиртным. Концерт закончился овациями. Спев несколько песен на бис, музыканты присоединились к праздничному банкету. Уже ближе к одиннадцати часам в каюту, где располагались артисты, тихо постучали. За дверью никого не оказалось кроме ящиков с коньяком, вином, пивом, водкой, мешком вяленой рыбы и маленькой запиской от всей команды парома: “Концерт был великолепен! Не утоните…”
Я, Максим Соболев, присутствовал на этих гастролях. Мне было одиннадцать лет, когда мои родители сели со мной за круглый стол и папа сказал: “Сын мой, ты уже взрослый мальчик. Ты прекрасно понимаешь, что твой отец и твоя мать ничего не могут дать тебе кроме музыки. Этот путь не прост, ты будешь заниматься очень долго и упорно, пока ты не увидишь первые результаты. Мы разрешаем тебе все что ты хочешь, но не забывай, что всему свое время и своя мера”. После этих слов я попал на свою первую пьянку в жизни. Выпив две бутылки пива, попробовав шикарный коньяк, я забрался на верхнюю койку и оттуда следил дремлющим взглядом за всем, что происходило дальше.
А дальше на арене импровизированного цирка появились клоуны. У каждого клоуна было свое амплуа. Георгий Соболев пил водку. Ведя строгий образ жизни из-за больного желудка, и зачастую, становясь примером трезвости для вечно не просыхающих музыкантов, сегодня он решил оторваться. У моего папы три стадии алкогольного опьянения. Первая – веселая, он радуется жизни, тому, как классно ездить на гастроли в кругу клевых музыкантов. Вторая – сонная, в этой стадии нет ничего интересного, потому что, когда эта стадия наступает, Гошу нужно срочно уложить спать. Если его никто не уложил спать, наступает самая страшная стадия. Третья – разрушительная. В гневе он страшен,…все, кто попался под его горячую руку, неминуемо будут наказаны по всей строгости. 
Шесть ящиков разнокалиберного спиртного на восемь с половиной человек губительны и ядовиты! Обычный ерш из пива и водки казался в ту ночь слабоватым пойлом. Пожалуй, единственным человеком, который пил только пиво и ел только вяленую рыбу, была Фаина. Георгий, плавно вошедший в третью стадию алкогольного опьянения, внезапно вспомнил, что он художественный руководитель группы, находящейся на гастролях. Увидев довольную захмелевшую физиономию Вадима, Гоша, икнув, сел за стол поближе к коллеге. По хитрому взгляду Георгия было видно, что он замышляет очередную облаву на пьяниц… прямо сейчас. Внезапно схватив за грудки ничего не подозревавшего пианиста, Георгий заорал: “Ты, почему пьян?! Ты где так нажрался?!” Гоша тряс потерянного пианиста так, что голова Вадима, болтаясь из стороны в сторону, готова была оторваться. Сердобольная Вера, боясь, что голова Вадика все-таки упадет, схватила пианиста за волосы. Не удержавшись на ногах, она с грохотом села на стул, крепко сжимая в кулаке оторванный клок черных волос. Георгий, наконец, оставил в покое потрясенного пианиста и, встав из-за стола, во весь голос заявил: “Вы все меня достали, пьянчуги! Я от вас ухожу… на эту баржу… юнгой!!!” Найдя взглядом свой фотоаппарат, который был неизменным спутником на всех гастролях, Гоша уже в дверях направил закрытый объектив на весьма захмелевшую компанию. Делая несколько кадров, он грустным голосом сказал: “На память…” И вышел в дождливое утро. За столом было тихо десять минут. Потом Никита, решив, что нужно всем освежиться, собрал оставшихся мужчин и вышел на свежий воздух. Вера и Фаина остались в каюте. Услышав крики “ура” и несколько громких всплесков за бортом парома, женщины выбежали на палубу. Вера увидела саксофониста-десантника, который держал за обе подтяжки извивающегося как змея за бортом корабля, Вадима-пианиста. Одновременно с всплеском воды в утреннем воздухе раздался женский крик: “Господи, он же утонет…!” Вынырнув у кармы многотонной баржи, Вадик по-собачьи усиленно греб к стоявшему по пояс в воде, в десяти метрах от корабля Федору. На что тот коротко прокомментировал: “Не утонет, тут мелко”. Все неприятности в это утро закончились благополучно. Георгий и Вадим помирились уже в машине, устроив сэйшн на губах. Гоша играл за барабаны, а Вадик за бас-гитару.

----------


## Гонтий

Алкоголики всех стран, объединяйтесь!

Особое место в жизни эстрадного артиста занимают поездки заграницу. Прежде чем выпустить нашего брата за кордон его обнюхивают, отстукивают и проводят политические беседы. Очень много музыкантов, уезжая на гастроли в другие страны в те годы, просили политического убежища. В те времена все заграничные отношения, я имею ввиду дружбу простых людей из разных стран, не одобрялись советским режимом. Когда Георгий Соболев в семьдесят восьмом году познакомился с девушкой из Мексики, он даже не мог себе представить, что их простая дружба кого-то заинтересует. И тем не менее после очередного письма из Мексики его вызвали в интересное заведение, где какой-то дяденька сказал ему уставшим голосом: “Гражданин Соболев, не создавайте нам работу, а себе проблемы…” Так Гошина только что расцветшая любовь сразу же завяла, не дав ни одного ростка.
В восемьдесят пятом году “Звуки музыки” выезжают в турне по Германии. Это была первая поездка в Европу. Выступая на концертах, группа исполняла фольклорные русские песни, а также песни на немецком языке, которые в основном носили патриотический характер демократической республики. Больше всего музыкантов поразили концертные залы. В пустом спортивном комплексе на маленьком стадионе стояли ряды кресел, собранные гармошкой и спрятанные в боковую нишу. За считанные минуты с помощью электрических приводов эти кресла раздвигались, образуя большую концертную аудиторию. Но больше всего Соболевы удивились собственному ритм-гитаристу “Теркину”. Когда в холодильнике гостиничного номера закончилось все спиртное, он все равно оставался навеселе. В мусорной корзине, стоявшей в конце коридора, стали исчезать пустые бутылки из под пива и шнапса. Фая сразу смекнула чьих это рук дело, ведь кроме их группы в гостинице жили одни иностранцы. В один из свободных вечеров Соболевы решили проследить за “Теркиным”. Миша вышел из номера и не долго думая, направился к корзине, в которой набрал бутылок в своевременно приготовленную вместительную торбу. Выйдя из гостиницы он тут же исчез за углом. Самое удивительное заключалось в том, что Мишка не знал ни одного слова по-немецки! Как ему удалось найти пункт приема бутылок в чужой стране, осталось загадкой до сих пор.
В восемьдесят восьмом году “Звуки музыки” вместе с Иркутской областной администрацией и хором под управлением дирижера Шипунова отправились в Польшу. Краков и Иркутск считаются городами побратимами. Живя в частной гостинице в Закопани, живописнейшем курортном местечке возле Кракова, семья Соболевых наслаждалась маленькой передышкой перед очередными гастролями по российским “пырловкам”. Экскурсии, которые проводили по замкам здешних феодалов, были очень интересны и познавательны. К сожалению, из всей команды ходили по ним только Соболевы, остальные члены “Звуков музыки” постоянно торчали в одном из баров возле гостиницы. Творческая делегация дала несколько концертов в концертном зале Кракова. Максим Соболев, тоже пел на одном из концертов детскую песенку. Из всех инструментов, которые взяла с собой наша команда, были скрипка, банджо, гитара и флейта. 
Вадим-пианист и Никита-саксофонист стали закадычными друзьями. Вечером они всегда заходили в один из баров где стояло фортепиано. Вадик садился за фано и тут начиналось самое интересное. Головы всех присутствующих мгновенно оборачивались в сторону виртуозно исполняемой известной джазовой пьесы. Вадим был “слухач” и поэтому мог за считанные секунды подобрать по слуху любую мелодию. Само собой за такое привлечение клиентов в свой бар хозяин щедро угощал русских музыкантов. Вечером они отрывались в баре, а днем отсыпались в гостинице для очередной вечерней попойки. В один из таких музыкальных вечеров оба коллеги порядком набрались в баре. Возвращаясь в кромешной тьме по узеньким курортным улочкам, Вадим поскользнулся и упал в грязь. Дожди в этой местности идут часто, но проходят очень быстро, потом большие лужи не успевают засохнуть в солнечную погоду. Гостиница в Закопани находится на берегу реки Висла. Скорее даже не реки а речушки, которая служит границей между Польшей и Чехословакией. Правительство обеих стран посчитало, что нет надобности контролировать этот участок земли и напрасно: течение реки быстрое, но местами ее можно пешком перейти, потому что воды по колено. Когда Никита и Вадик уже почти добрались до гостиницы, пианист решил простирнуть брюки, которые были в грязи. Серьезный как никогда Никита посчитал его действия логичными, к обеду они с Вадиком выспятся, а постиранные брюки высохнут. Как все джазмены пианист ходил без трусов в одних джинсах, поэтому, зайдя по калено в воду, он повернулся спиной к берегу, где под небольшим деревцем прикорнул уставший от возлияния саксофонист. Было семь часов утра, когда польская молодая пара с ребенком в коляске торопилась по делам. Тропинка шла параллельно реке. Взглянув на берег, поляк увидел мужчину, стоящего посередине реки с голым задом. Между двумя деревнями разных стран на этом промежутке реки очень часто происходили потасовки, поэтому в польском мужике мгновенно вскипела горячая кровь. Не обращая внимания на уговоры жены, он вошел в реку, не снимая обуви. С каждым шагом поляк понимал, что этот пьяный чех с того берега специально выставил свой зад для всеобщего обозрения жителей Польши. Подойдя вплотную к ничего не подозревавшему пианисту страны Советов, разгоряченный поляк видел перед собой только пьяную чешскую морду. Никита лежал, прикрыв лицо кепкой. За время, что он был десантником, его организм адаптировался к частому злоупотреблению спиртного. Он четко знал, ему нужно полежать тридцать-сорок минут и спиртного как не бывало. С соломинкой во рту саксофонист-десантник был увлечен воспоминаниями, поэтому он не заметил, как в воду вошел мужик, который подошел к его другу, и без всякого на то основания ударил его друга по лицу. Никита услышал только громкий всплеск воды. Вскочив на ноги, он увидел, как какой-то мужик стоит на месте, где только что находился его друг и пинает что-то в воде. Мгновенно оказавшись возле поляка, десантник-саксофонист Никита увидел своего любимого пианиста, пускающего под водой пузыри. Заскрежетав зубами, он резким ударом в горло вырубил поляка, который, упав в воду рядом с пианистом, составил ему дуэт в концерте, где солировали пузыри. Возвратившись в гостиницу, друзья решили никому не рассказывать о происшедшем. На завтрак они не пришли. Вера сказала Фаине, что они спят. Но когда они не пришли и на обед, Фаина почувствовала что-то неладное. Ее подозрения оправдались после обеда, когда хозяин гостиницы, отозвав ее в сторону, сказал, что сегодня был избит польский полицейский, и что избили его музыканты группы “Звуки музыки”. Фаина не могла в это поверить, на что пан Яцек поведал ей всю историю глазами Польши: “Ранним утром полицейский в штатском Гашек спешил с женой и ребенком в городскую ратушу. Проходя возле реки, он увидел голозадого чеха. Чех не обращал на него внимания и продолжал стоять задом к Польше. Войдя в воду, он ударил чеха по лицу, но вдруг за его спиной внезапно вырос другой чех, ударивший его по голове, после чего он, поляк, получил нокдаун и не смог увидеть в каком направлении скрылись нарушители. Пострадавший полицейский отправился в полицию, откуда начальник полиции связался с правительством города Кракова. В свою очередь правительство Кракова высказало претензии правительству Чехословакии. В общем назревал политический скандал. Уже обе страны начали охоту на виновников, составили два фото-робота преступников, и вся полиция Польши и Чехословакии поставлена была на ноги”.
Походы в бар были отменены. Никита и Вадим просидели оставшиеся дни у себя в номере. Их приключения в Польше на этом закончились. Спустя несколько лет в вечернем заснеженном Иркутске подвыпивший пианист будет возвращаться домой из кабака, где он играет на клавишах. Его собьет машина. Спустя несколько часов его не станет, только песня про скрипача, которую он написал, еще долго будет звучать в душах всех людей, которые знали этого великолепного музыканта.

----------


## overload

Спасибо.
Немного не моя жизнь описана, но - рядом...
Весьма рядом.
Язык хороший, читается легко.
И тема - *наша*.

----------


## Гонтий

…А «мурку» слабо?

К началу девяностых репертуар “Звуков музыки” в основном состоял из джаз – роковых вещей. Музыканты сами писали песни, сочиняли музыку. Так на слова известного поэта-сюрреалиста Жака Превера появилось психоделическое произведение “Музей восковых фигур памяти”. Музыка была написана Георгием Соболевым. Гоша познакомился с музыкантами всемирно популярного ансамбля Пола Винтер. Эта группа исполняла музыку в поддержку Гринпис. Под впечатлением от знакомства Гоша пишет “Противоречие” и “Предчувствие”. Одержимые соратники записываются на студии по ночам. В этот же период соло-вокалистка Вера предлагает группе записать фонограммы для ее участия в отборочном туре конкурса “Ялта-90”, который проходит в Красноярске. Георгий понимает, что если Вера там выступит, она покинет команду и уедет в Москву. Но помочь не отказывается. Однажды на шутливый вопрос Гоши: “Ну что, Верочка, мы еще погреемся в твоих лучах славы?”, Вера сказала: “Это мы еще посмотрим…”
Группа остается без вокалистки. Восемь лет в тени одного человека морально угнетают весь оставшийся костяк команды. Брать нового вокалиста не имеет смысла, потому что в коллективе две женщины. Фаина, которая практически становится директором и продюсером команды и Антонина – новый клавишник группы. Так же в команду входит супруг Антонины Константин, играющий на соло-гитаре. До этого момента в группе “Звуки музыки” музыканты менялись каждые два-три месяца в течение нескольких лет. Последний муж Веры был пианист Федор. После ухода из команды он уехал на Украину, где, закончив духовную семинарию, получил направление в один из церковных приходов. Если задуматься на секунду, то Верочка до сих пор официально зарегистрирована браком с Федором. Иными словами она попадья!!! Вот так.
Был интересный случай на одних из гастролей. Взяв очередного соло-гитариста, группа почувствовала новое веяние. Дмитрий обладал поразительной техникой игры на гитаре. Гоше он был интересен как человек, который любит вкусную гитарную музыку. Оба уже долгое время увлекались фламенко, классикой. Но была в нем маленькая ложка дегтя. Однажды на концерте, когда Вера исполняла песню Пугачевой “Двое”, на самом кульминационном месте, где эмоции Веры достигли самой наивысшей точки, Дима внезапно прыгнул на авансцену и заиграл соло на визжащей гитаре. После концерта Вера подошла к Дмитрию и сказала: “Димочка, что я сделала тебе плохого? Помимо того, что ты испортил мою кульминацию своей гитарой, ты бы мог хотя бы перед концертом спаять себе провода, чтобы не пинать через всю сцену свою примочку?!” На что Дмитрий невозмутимо ответил: “Ну, чувиха, когда я играю свое соло, ты хоть немножко под меня подстраивайся, а то, что на проводах сопли, я знаю. Сейчас Гохе скажу, он мне их и спаяет, ведь в конце концов я соло-гитарист и выше вас всех рангом…” Ушат дегтя был вылит на всю команду. Чаша терпения переполнилась до краев, и Дима был отпущен с гастролей живым и не покалеченным в этот же день.
Концертный тур шквально пронесся по Иркутской и соседним областям. На одном из концертов Фаина познакомилась с начальником исправительных колоний и зон строгого режима. Он предложил ей дать концерты для зеков. Сначала музыканты коллектива были в шоке, но после первого же концерта шоковое состояние исчезло. В те времена на зоне сидели интереснейшие люди, к которым сами же бандиты питали уважение и почет. Вместе с рецидивистами сидели валютчики, скупщики, политические и все те, кто в скором будущем после перестройки станут называть себя бизнесменами. “Звуки музыки” для них были островками свободы, почти на каждом из концертов Фаину просили сыграть что-то душевное на скрипке. Из зала, где сидело по триста-пятьсот человек, часто выкрикивали: “…А «Мурку» слабо?” Конечно, музыканты не играли “Мурку”, но даже это обстоятельство не омрачало праздничной атмосферы, творившейся по приезду артистов. Концерты в зонах были в течение четырех лет существования группы. На одном из концертов к Фаине подошел один из уважаемых людей на зоне, представившись Олегом. Он говорил о том, как ему нравится скрипка, что он получил незабываемое наслаждение от этого инструмента на сегодняшнем концерте и хотел бы сделать Фаине подарок, который будет готов ровно через два года. Спустя некоторое время группа приехала в эту зону. “Мурку” на этом концерте так и не сыграли. К Фае подошел человек и сказал: “Я благодарен Вам за то, что вы сдержали свое слово и приехали к нам опять с концертом, я тоже сдержал свое слово… ” В руках Олега был сверток, когда он развернул его, то все увидели великолепную картину, исполненную выжигом по дереву. На толстой лакированной фанере была изображена княжна Тараканова в темнице, заполняемой водой. Тюремный художник настолько четко передал эмоции убиенной женщины, что, глядя на картину, все артисты застыли в шоковом состоянии. Уезжая, музыканты и зеки расставались хорошими друзьями. Однажды после одного из таких концертов ПАЗ музыкантов остановили солдаты внутренних войск, мотивируя остановку они сказали что из зоны сбежали три зека. Погуляв несколько часов на воле, достав несколько ящиков спиртного, они возвращались обратно. Спустя несколько минут в двадцати метрах от нас по параллельной дороге в сторону зоны пронесся здоровенный “Урал”. На вопрос музыкантов: “Почему никто не стал останавливать машину с зеками?”, служивые ответили: “А зачем? Когда они сбежали, угнав машину, никто не пострадал, никто не убит. Стрелять по колесам нет смысла, стоит авто-подкачка. Зеки, благополучно приехав на зону, получат дополнительный срок за побег. Так что все в порядке, а вы ничего не видели…” Уже по дороге в гостиницу Соболевым вспомнился один филармонический случай. Летним вечером, уже возвращаясь с концерта в Ангарске, у одного из автобусов, перевозивших музыкантов, что-то сломалось. Водитель высадил музыкантов у обочины, развернулся и уехал ремонтироваться. Кроваво-красный закат встретил артистов посередине дороги в концертных костюмах с инструментами в руках. При одном взгляде на толпу мужчин и женщин в черных одеяниях можно было подумать о самом страшном. Машины шарахались в стороны, так как водителям казалось, что настал апокалипсис, мертвецы восстали из могил, чтобы судить живых. Было принято решение: поставить на дорогу двух самых очаровательных особ женского пола, а остальной братии спрятаться за горкой, которая располагалась возле дороги. Машины стали останавливаться, но видя головы людей за горкой с бабочками на шее, нервы у водителей не выдерживали, и они резко давили на газ. Наконец-то, остановив машину с психологически уравновешенным водилой, который обладал еще и чувством черного юмора, музыканты отправили двух человек в иркутскую филармонию сообщить о поломке автобуса. Автобус из Иркутска пришел через два часа. Все это время музыканты совершали марш-бросок. Вымотанные, вспотевшие люди несли на себе контрабасы, виолончели, альты, каждый свой инструмент. У кого был инструмент маленький, тот подтрунивал над соседом, несшим громоздкое творение мастеров. И все дружно шутили над пианистом, который шел налегке, слава Богу, рояль в Ангарске был великолепный.


*Добавлено через 16 часов 46 минут*
Прощальный тур от Филармонии

“Звуки музыки” остались вчетвером. Фаина, Георгий, Костя и Антонина. Аппаратура была громоздкая, много весила, таская ее перед концертом, музыканты срывали себе руки, так что на концерте трудно было играть. Не долго думая, Фаина взяла на следующие гастроли двух грузчиков. Команда поехала в Среднюю Азию. К сожалению это был не самый лучший момент для гастролей по этим местам. В этот период в Киргизии начались народные волнения. Русских увольняли с руководящих должностей, телевидение мгновенно стало транслировать передачи только на киргизском и казахском языках. Проходящие в центре города межнациональные стычки не прекращались даже ночью. В городе Фрунзе было принято решение переехать из гостиницы в квартиру, где жила мама и сестра Фаины. Вечером Костя вышел на лоджию. Квартира располагалась на третьем этаже, и из окон был виден великолепный панорамный вид цветущего города в центре которого в этот вечер гудели танки. Короткие очереди из автоматов смешивались с людскими криками. Этот смертельный коктейль разносился на несколько километров. Елизавета, мама Фаины, предложила потушить свет и перебраться на пол. Костя, докуривающий сигарету, услышал разрезающий воздух свист. Пуля срикошетила в двух метрах от лоджии, на которой он находился. Только под утро в городе навели поверхностный порядок. Запланированные концерты отрабатывали в спешке. Когда Фаина пришла в кассу аэропорта купить билеты в Иркутск, ей сообщили, что самолеты не будут летать еще две недели, пока в Киргизии не наступит порядок. Тоже самое происходило и на железнодорожном вокзале. Последние два концерта “Звуки музыки” давали в городской тюрьме. Начальник тюрьмы предлагал Фае путевки на Иссык-Куль. Время было жаркое, делать в городе было нечего, пришлось ехать в профилакторий от МВД. Номера, куда поселили Соболевых и Константина с супругой, были рядом. Стены в профилактории были тонкими и слово “звукоизоляция” относилось только к полу. Костя был ярко выраженной “совой”. Занимаясь ночью на клавишах и секвенсоре в наушниках, он издавал множество звуков не свойственных музыке. Мысли Константина вели его в светлое будущее. Идя за ними на своих тапочках-стукалках, он пил крепкий чай, который не успевал завариться. Отплевывая чаинки, страдающий насморком Костя, внезапно подбегал к клавишам и начинался перестук, сопровождаемый отбивающим долю тапочком-стукалкой. Эта “морзянка” перемежалась с короткими пробежками от кровати к двери и обратно. Ночную партию “ведущей совы” группы “Звуки музыки” на ноты можно было записать так: стук-стук-стук (по клавишам), тук-тук-тук-тук (тапочки по полу), пауза… (громкое прихлебывание горячего чая), тьфу-тьфу-тьфу (чаинки)… (и завершая фразу в конце точка) – О-о-о-о!!! Затем реприза, и все по новой. Эта ночная серенада заканчивалась ранним утром. Довольная невыспавшаяся физиономия гитариста расплывалась в обеденном солнце. Антонина была “жаворонок”, но когда разговор заходил о творчестве, она жертвовала всем ради искусства. Костя и Тоня тратили львиную долю своего заработка на приобретение дорогостоящих инструментов. Одеваясь очень скромно, часто голодая, они вынашивали идеи своих дальнейших покупок. Антонина пользовалась косметикой лишь на сцене. Однажды на гастролях Фаина зашла в номер гостиницы где жили Тоня и Костя. На плитке стояла сковорода с жареным зеленым горошком, постоянной едой этой семейной пары. Терпение Фаи лопнуло как мыльный пузырь. Взглянув на дряхлый зипун Антонины и единственные постиранные джинсы Кости, она сказала, стараясь говорить как можно мягче: “Тонечка! Когда мы подъедем к Дому культуры ты, пожалуйста, выходи после меня, пусть все думают, что ты не артистка, а моя костюмерша”. И после этих же гастролей, возвратившись домой в Иркутск, в день выдачи зарплаты Фая повела Антонину в магазин. Костя, узнав, что вся их зарплата потрачена на тряпки и всякую такую лабуду, два дня пил валерьянку и бойкотировал Соболевых.
Репертуар группы в этот момент состоял в основном из джаз – роковых произведений. Константин вносил особую изюминку своей игрой на гитаре. Техника “тепинга” (одновременная игра обеими руками на грифе), разработанная еще Николо Паганини, нашла свое место в рок музыке. Так как из поющих музыкантов остались только Георгий и Фаина, настало время для маленькой революции, которая переросла в бунт на корабле. Костя отказывался петь. С огромной неохотой на репетициях в филармонии перед следующими гастролями распевалась команда. Гоша решил пойти по пути наименьшего сопротивления и предложил вспомнить те песни, которые группа исполняла в первые годы своего существования. Русские народные песни в обработке Георгия звучали по-новому. Доставая всего одну акустическую гитару из огромных стальных шкафов, стоящих на сцене, где хранились инструменты группы, музыканты репетировали. 
В девяностом году, ранним летним утром раздался звонок в дверь Соболевых. На пороге стояли двое мужчин. Представившись работниками милиции, они предложили проехать вместе с ними в филармонию. По дороге выяснилось, ночью двое неизвестных в масках проникли в филармонию и вскрыли шкафы с инструментами группы “Звуки музыки”. Возле филармонии уже стояли Костя и Антонина. Женщина, которая оставалась вместо сторожа, была в инфарктном состоянии. Самое удивительное заключалось в том, что воры унесли только филармонические инструменты. Рядом с “библиотекой” к одному из синтезаторов, которые украли, лежала педаль-эффект для гитары Константина, которую можно было легко сунуть в карман, но она осталась нетронутой. В десяти шагах от сцены стояли шкафы симфонического оркестра, где хранились валторны, каждая из которой стоила сорок тысяч рублей, но все было на месте. Первым делом подумали, что это мог сделать только тот, кто хорошо знал личные вещи музыкантов – грузчики. Ребят держали в милиции несколько дней, допрашивали. Это не дало никаких результатов. Ночью, лежа в постели у себя в квартире, Соболевы решали головоломку, кому это выгодно и зачем…. На следующий день после кражи Фаину вызвали в приемную. После того как выяснилось, что никто из группы не подписывал материального обязательства на инструменты филармонии, уголовное дело повисло в воздухе, а Соболевы уволились. Спустя несколько лет, один из ворованных синтезаторов появится в музыкальном магазине. На вопросы Максима Соболева: “Кто поставил на продажу вам этот инструмент? Вы знаете, что эти клавиши украли из филармонии?” Продавцы магазина только разводили руками и молчали. На завтра этих клавиш в магазине не оказалось, они потерялись и уже навсегда…

----------


## Гонтий

Чапай и Рыбалка

Соболевы остались без работы. В этот момент Георгий общался с кабацким барабанщиком Веней. Вениамин был талантлив и одарен от природы. Не имея никакого музыкального образования, он импровизировал голосом как Al Jarreau. С Веней в ресторане работали гитарист Дима и бас-гитарист Виктор. Кабацкий репертуар насчитывал сотни песен разных времен и исполнителей. Кабацкий “лабух” отличается от простого музыканта своей многогранностью. Ему приходится исполнять и классические произведения академическим голосом и роковые с хрипотцой, иногда приходится даже фальцетом! Все зависит от профессионализма. А самое главное – чего не сделаешь, ради денег! В ресторане, где работал Веня, народ собирался разной масти. Здесь были таксисты, приехавшие после работы попить пива, блатные, гуляющие после очередной отсидки в тюрьме, барыги, командировочные, и все те, у кого есть деньги и скучно сидеть дома. Гоша еще в начале восьмидесятых хотел поработать в ресторане, но для этого нужен был хороший инструмент и аппаратура. Соболевы тогда собирали деньги на мебель. После репетиции в Шелехово Георгий возвращался с  гитаристом в Иркутск. Подвыпивший Гоша похвастался ему, что скоро будет спать в шикарной спальне, которую они с Фаей купят на деньги, что скопили. Вася, так звали гитариста, тут же попросил занять деньги на один месяц мотивируя тем что он отдаст их с процентами. Дома Георгий понял, что сделал огромную глупость, но отступать было некуда, он же дал Василию слово! Уже через неделю Вася, купив себе аппаратуру, устроился музыкантом в ресторан Интуриста, а Георгий несколько месяцев ходил к нему в ресторан и забирал одолженные Васей деньги по пять рублей. Прошли годы, а мечта поработать в кабаке осталась. Тут представилась возможность – у Вениамина запил гитарист и он предложил Гоше сесть на подмену. Наскоро ознакомившись с репертуаром, Георгий стал свидетелем необыкновенных происшествий, которые можно будет назвать “Кабацкими мемуарами”. Однажды вечером один изрядно набравшийся посетитель, заказал популярную в то время итальянскую песню “Феричита”. Музыканты исполнили заказ. Через пятнадцать минут этот же мужик подошел к Вениамину и попросил спеть песню “Мэричита”, тех же итальянцев. Еще через полчаса тот же посетитель прополз через весь зал по-пластунски и, приложив к своим губам указательный палец, прошептал: “Теперь спой мне “Бэричита”. Веня пел все!!! Не было песни, которую он бы не знал! Один раз к нему подошел клиент и попросил спеть песню про Чапаева. Ни один мускул на лице барабанщика не дрогнул. Коротко сказав: “Сейчас сыграем”… (музыкантам) Ля минор, следите за сбивками, Веня заиграл короткую дробь на малом барабане и запел. С голосом Вениамина перекликались гитарные рифы, изображающие лошадиный галоп: “Тын-тыгы-дын тыгы-дын Чапай, тын-тыгы-дын тыгы-дын Чапай, Чапай Чап, тыгы-дын Чапа-а-ай!”… Клиент был доволен. Но бывали и проблемы. В один из вечеров заказали известную блатную песню “Ванинский порт”:
Я помню тот Ванинский порт и крик парохода угрюмый.
Как шли мы по трапу на борт в холодные тесные трюмы…
Пятьсот километров тайга, где нет городов и селений
Машины не ходят туда, бредут, спотыкаясь, олени…

Все бы было ничего, но вокал был пропитан джазовым налетом. Нетронутыми остались только слова и основная мелодия. Создавалось впечатление, что на Колыму отправили южно-американского негра из гетто. После этого исполнения к Вениамину подошел один браток, по его лицу текли слезы обиды. Собравшись с силами, он сказал: “Веня! Что же ты с песней сделал!?!”. Плюнув в сердцах, он развернулся и ушел.
Как-то раз Вениамин решил пошутить над одним из музыкантов, пришедших в гости. Изрядно захмелевшему коллеге было предложено поучаствовать в одном из номеров. “Через пять минут у нас закончится перерыв. Когда я сяду за ударную установку ты, чувак, подойди к микрофону и изо всех сил заори “асс-са!!!”. Я тут схвачу барабанные палочки в полете, и мы с музыкантами начнем играть лезгинку. Вот это будет настоящее шоу…!” Перерыв пролетел в шутках и анекдотах, музыканты зашли на сцену, взяли инструменты в руки и стали ждать, когда их гость подойдет к микрофону, который стоял посередине сцены, и громко возвестит весь зал о предстоящем “номере с саблями”. Зал затих в ожидании, так как на сцену степенной походкой поднялся человек из-за столика, где только что сидели музыканты. Выдержав долгую паузу, он набрал полные легкие воздуха и с мощным драйвом в голосе взорвал кабацкую тишину раскатистым “Асс-с-са-а-а!!!”… зал вздрогнул, словно ошпаренный кипятком. Обещанного соло на барабанах не последовало…. Обернувшись, он увидел Веню под ударной установкой, якобы ищущего упавшую барабанную палочку, басист в руках держал развернутую газету, ритм-гитарист вообще разговаривал с официанткой, повернувшись к залу спиной. Поняв, что его просто разыграли словно по нотам, он также степенно стал спускаться со сцены. Чувствуя на себе сверлящие взгляды сотни глаз, идущий в полной тишине несостоявшийся “трибун народа” чувствовал себя голландским сыром с большими дырками.

Рому Гоша знал еще по эстрадному отделению училища искусств. Это была весьма интересная личность. Имея черную бороду, длинный орлиный нос, на котором сидели очки в толстой оправе, Рома был душой любой компании. Студенты шептали его имя с трепетным благоговением, педагоги же разделились на два лагеря: тех, кто еще не знал всех прелестей от общения с этим человеком и тех, кто был уже сыт по горло ими. Сам Рома был в восторге от всех с кем общался, особенно, если у этого человека было до неприличия чрезмерно развито чувство юмора. Пожалуй, из всех шуток, которыми так изобиловал его репертуар, он предпочитал поздравления. Вы никогда не пробовали подарить кому-нибудь подарок или открытку, не тратя на это ни копейки? Это было под силу только ему! Праздничным мартовским днем, отыскивая у себя в столе пыльную новогоднюю открытку, в которой его поздравляли с праздником, он садился за стол с красной ручкой и хитрой улыбкой, которая изредка выглядывала из под густой бороды. Там где было написано “Уважаемый Роман Викторович! Поздравляем вас с Новым годом!”, он зачеркивал и вписывал: “Уважаемая Римма Константиновна! Поздравляю вас с восьмым марта!” Потом шел в училищный буфет и брал со стола позабытую кем-то карамельку или корочку хлеба. С этим грандиозным подарком он входил в кабинет к своей очередной жертве. Студенты, присутствующие в момент поздравления, впадали в шоковое состояние, в котором прибывали в последующие годы учебы на эстрадном отделении. Но самым незабываемым из всех розыгрышей был случай с коробкой конфет. У одной из педагогов был день рождения. Накануне была подписана последняя новогодняя открытка. Рома ломал голову – что подарить? Вдруг, его взгляд остановился на пустой коробке ассорти из-под конфет. Наскоро, найдя нужные ингредиенты для своего подарка, Рома вошел в класс к имениннице. Сказав долгую напутственную речь, под громкие аплодисменты студентов он вручил коробку. Именинница потеряла дар речи. Зная, что Рома никогда не тратит деньги на подарки, она держала в своих руках реальное доказательство обратного. Слава о коробке ассорти разнеслась на все училище. Разомлевшая, счастливая именинница в кругу своих близких студентов решила открыть конфеты. Взглянув на содержимое, ее лицо было похоже на ослика Иа узнавшего в свой день рождения, что шарик лопнул. В коробке вместо конфет лежало много интересного и абсолютно несъедобного: там были канцелярские кнопки, ржавый гвоздик, бусинки, старая таблетка неизвестно отчего и все в таком духе. Это был самый злой розыгрыш за всю историю существования эстрадного отделения.
Мое первое знакомство с этим человеком произошло в мое девятилетие. Рома принес живую черепашку и перочинный ножик. Показав мне и то и другое, он произнес историческую фразу: “ Если черепашка перестанет ходить, малыш, ты знаешь, как нужно обращаться с ножом!”
А пока шел девяностый год, Гоша и Рома решили скрасить свои серые будни и пойти на рыбалку. Снасти готовили основательно, закуску тоже. Найдя на берегу Ангары удачное место для ловли, два новоявленных рыбака забросили удочки и стали ждать. Практически сразу было единогласно решено отпраздновать это событие. Друзья были настолько увлечены беседой, что, доставая снасти из воды, даже не удосуживались смотреть на крючок, сразу же забрасывали его обратно в воду. После второй рюмки разговор пошел о музыке, жизни, смерти и бессмертии талантливых людей. Так просидели они до самого вечера. Клева не было. Доставая последний раз удочки из воды, Георгий заметил, что на одной из них что-то краснело. Тут ему сразу стало ясно почему клева не было. Увлекшись разговором, они забыли снять пластмассовые чехольчики с крючков.

----------


## Гонтий

Студенческие годы

При поступлении в училище искусств на эстрадное отделение, пятнадцатилетний Максим Соболев подготовил несколько роковых произведений. Уже целый год как семья Соболевых работала в первом частном армянском ресторане. В состав ансамбля играющего в ресторане “Азия” кроме Георгия, Фаины и Максима Соболевых вошли ещё два музыканта: бас-гитарист Миша и клавишник Захар. В день поступления заведующий эстрадным отделением Роман Викторович сидел в окружении педагогов. Когда все уже были готовы для прослушивания вступительной программы Максима, Роман Викторович подался вперед и, указывая на педаль-эффект для гитары, который создавал искажение свойственное для исполнения рок-музыки, произнес сквозь сжатые губы: “Ты, Соболев сам-то останься, а вот эту жужжащую коробочку вынеси за дверь, пока ты тут ее настраивал, у меня уже голова заболела”.
Дальнейшие экзамены проходили в празднично-заполошной суете. Георгий Соболев присутствовал только на вступительном по специальности. За месяц перед экзаменами он показал Максиму как пишутся ноты на нотном стане, и, сев за фортепиано, проиграл сто тридцать диктантов по сольфеджио. Имея богатый опыт преподавания, написав методику обучения на гитаре и бас-гитаре, Георгий как-то за завтраком громко заявил: “Если мой сын идиот и не поступит в училище, то он пойдет в дворники!!!”
Складывалось такое ощущение, что он сказал это соседям противоположного дома!
Максим поступил. Так как вся семья работала в ресторане, было решено что пока он адаптируется к цейтнотной обстановке, он будет учиться на заочном отделении, но будет стараться посещать занятия вместе с очниками.
За годы учебы на эстрадном отделении студенты постигали не только знание музыки, так щедро даруемое великолепной командой педагогов, но и перестраивали свое мировоззрение. Хотя справедливости ради можно отметить, что новая волна поступивших студентов в основном состояла из детей музыкантов, которые варились в музыкальном котле с самого рождения.
Высоко взмахнув белыми лепестками черемухи, подхватываемой порывами ветра, первый год обучения унесся вдаль.
В девяносто третьем году эстрадное отделение ощутило на себе всю тяжесть металла. Поступили одни рокеры. Среди них была Ира – в дальнейшем ее стали звать Мартой (толи из-за того что она живала жвачку как корова Марта, толи из-за Мартина Фридмана из группы “Megadeath” ). Марта играла на гитаре как киллер, хладнокровно расправляясь с очередной музыкальной жертвой. Ее любимая присказка была: “Вообще-то я мальчик, только родители об этом еще не знают!!!”
Со второго курса начались уроки по классу импровизации и инструментовки у Романа Викторовича. Входя в восемнадцатый кабинет, каждый студент испытывал всеобъемлющий трепет и восхищение. На стеллажах стояли сотни пластинок и катушек с записями, стены были увешаны афишами знаменитых джазовых музыкантов, фотографии с фестивалей и концертов, два пианино и ударная установка. Огромное зеркало во всю стену дополняло торжественную обстановку, царившую в кабинете заведующего эстрадным отделением. Каждый урок начинался с проверки домашнего задания. Сидя за фортепиано с карандашом в руке, Роман Викторович творил хаос в тетрадях своих учеников, видя малейшую ошибку. Оценки ставились в добрую треть тетради… и какие оценки: кол с минусом, перечеркнутая тройка, двойка с двумя плюсами. Чем меньше оценка, тем больше пасты расходовал учитель.
Однажды, просматривая тетрадь Максима, Роман Викторович снял очки и близко уставился на одну из линеек, где ноты пестрили знаками повышения и понижения. Найдя еле уловимую диссонансную ноту, он торжественно взял орудие пыток. Ткнув карандашом в тетрадь, Роман Викторович взглянул на Соболева и спросил: “Это диез, или бекар?”
Не дождавшись ответа, он проткнул нотный лист карандашом. Перевернув страницу и медленно вытащив чернеющий острый айсберг из порванного нотно-полосатого белого одеяла, он удивленно хмыкнул: “О! Откуда здесь эта дырка…?!”
Одним из самых постоянных розыгрышей, которые еженедельно проводил Роман Викторович был так называемый “отсев” студентов. Обычно доставалось опоздавшим на его урок. Мельком взглянув на появившееся в дверном проёме лицо опоздавшего, он громко произносил: “А-а вот ты то мне и нужен. Вернее уже нет,…ты в курсе что ты “отсеян” за неуспеваемость...? Так что иди в отдел кадров и забирай свои документы…не быть тебе музыкантом! Иди, иди... Что стоишь...? Я всё сказал.”
Ошарашенный страшной новостью студент обреченно бредёт по тихой лестнице на третий этаж, где расположен отдел кадров. Зайдя в кабинет, он сорвавшимся голосом произносит: “Где мои документы? Вы меня вызывали? Я пришел их забрать...!”
Когда же в отделе кадров на вопрос: “Кто его (студента) отправил к ним за документами?” они узнают что это Роман Викторович, под всеобщий смех ему объясняют, что это был розыгрыш, и чтобы он впредь не опаздывал на уроки. 
На протяжении всех лет учебы, каждый день был наполнен предвкушением неразгаданной тайны. Особенно остро это чувствовалось на уроках музыкальной литературы. Эти уроки запомнились еще и по очень интересной истории.
“…Поздняя осень скинула последние листочки с мгновенно похудевших деревьев. Я студент третьего курса, работающий в ресторане. Львиная доля зарплаты уходила в семейный бюджет, но для студента я зарабатывал весьма солидные деньги. В один из скверных серых дней ко мне подошла Марина Иванова: “Максим! Сегодня у Сергея день рождения, и мы скидываемся ему на подарок… “
Я с удовольствием дал нужную сумму и тут же подошел к Александре Михайловне ведущей у нас музыкальную литературу с просьбой устроить на ее уроке чаепитие в честь именинника. Александра Михайловна была весьма строгим и щепетильно-требовательным педагогом, но после кратковременного штурма, сдалась под напором всех студентов. Я сразу же побежал в гастроном и купил большой торт, огромную жестяную банку молотого кофе, килограмм конфет (по-моему, даже осмелился на колбасу и сыр с хлебом). Взяв чайник в восемнадцатом кабинете, разрезав и разделив торт и все остальное, мы стали слушать “Картинки с выставки” Мусоргского. Это была самая вкусная музыка! 
На следующий день Александра Михайловна сама предложила вскипятить чайник и допить оставшийся кофе. Я отпросился на две минуты за дверь и вернулся с новой порцией чайных сладостей (само собой с заваркой, так как кофе я пил очень редко). С того самого дня до последнего на четвертом курсе, наши уроки музыкальной литературы были наполнены не только углубленными знаниями музыкального наследия человечества, но и одухотворяющими ароматами свежесваренного кофе, с каким-нибудь бутербродом на голодный, измученный наукой, студенческий организм. 
Каждый раз вспоминая училище, я думаю про третий курс. Спустя долгие годе он стоит предо мной как вещий сон. Этот год был и творческим и безрассудно потерянным в суете эстрадного отделения. Уже в первый академический концерт стало ясно, что учится будет весело!... Марта осталась без педагога по специальности. Решив учиться самостоятельно, она выбрала произведение Metallica “Harvester Of Sorrow”. Гитаристов на отделении было трое, но только двое роковых. Для меня было странно то, что Марта отказывалась играть Металлику под фонограмму, ведь у неё были знакомые, работающие на студиях звукозаписи. Репетировали втроём: Марта – гитара, Я – гитара, и Денис “Сникерс” студент второго курса – ударные. Бас-гитарист в проекте участвовать отказался.
Настал день экзаменов. Академический концерт в училище искусств всегда проходил в актовом зале и любой прохожий мог бесплатно и беспрепятственно пройти в зал, чтобы послушать студентов. Я выступал вторым, Марта последней. Как всегда в мой экзаменационный репертуар входила пара-тройка классики и одна роковая вещь. Особенно не задумываясь, я сыграл свою программу и стал с трепетом ждать свой второй выход в составе аккомпаниаторов Марты. Заблаговременно сняв бабочку и пиджак, расстегнув рубашку по ширинку и взлохматив свои волосы, я стал похож на помешанного художника с веслом. Денис был такой от рождения…Если бы в зале публика взяла себе пивка, то ситуация разрядилась в нашу пользу, но увы…Выбежав на сцену при первом взгляде на жесткие лица-маски экзаменаторов, мы были рады, что у них в руках только авторучки…
С первых аккордов лица многих “джазменов” перекосила лёгкая паника. Две рычащих гитары разорвали хрупкую тишину под грохот барабанов. Марта играла как дьявол, и я уже стал свыкаться с мыслью, что басы в этой пьесе даже мешают, но…на кульминационном моменте Денис роняет барабанную палочку, и мы остаемся без малого барабана. Марта падает в экстазе на колени и играет соло, я, стараясь сохранить ритм, забываю всю гармонию и тихо отступаю назад к ударным, под которыми Денис ищет потерянную палочку при этом играя немыслимые синкопы на бочке (большом барабане) Кошмар длился пять тактов…триста двадцать шестнадцатых исполненных в бреду и беспамятстве…
Самое удивительное заключалось в том, что как играла эту пьесу Metallica, знали только мы втроём, да ещё три студента в зале! Все остальные же думали, что так и должно звучать. Ну, мы само собой не стали в этом разубеждать педагогов и даже после того как зверски убили эту пьесу, за кулисы мы ушли с чувством выполненного долга и высоко задранными головами. 
Я сам как-то попался на концерте с нотами. Однажды перед выступлением Роман Викторович попросил у меня ноты Joe Satriani. Я мельком взглянул на отца, и он кивнул, дай. Я играл весьма приблизительно к партии, но в быстром темпе невозможно было уследить за летящими пассажами шестнадцатых триолей и залигованных тридцать вторых с редкими восьмушками. Уже дома отец сказал что я везунчик, потому что эту музыку в училище до меня никто не играл.
К середине третьего курса отношения у педагогов к нам стали более лояльными. Роман Викторович даже пошутил насчет того, что я в помещении могу не снимать свою бейсболку так как во мне течет еврейская кровь, но разрешение на ношение её в помещении я должен ему предоставить. Не долго думая, купив шоколадку, я поднялся к секретарше. Попросив её, напечатать мне сей документ, я внёс в список сорок названий головных уборов. В этот же вечер мы выступали в Областном управлении культуры на фуршете. И я полушутя получил подписи всех, кто был там, даже директора нашего училища! Шутка шуткой, а документ получился действительный! 
Государственные экзамены мелькнули вдали и расплылись как утренний туман. Ещё вчера мне казалось, что всё впереди, но весна девяносто пятого года разбила последнюю скорлупу, разделяющую меня от взрослой жизни. Ах! Какой был последний академ-концерт в училище! Там присутствовал профессор из Новосибирска. Полный зал благодарной публики. На концерты эстрадного отделения приходили с большой охотой. Комиссия, принимающая экзамены (кстати, мой отец так же в неё входил как педагог по специальности) удалилась на совещание. Все обсуждали студентов, их игру, артистизм и внешний вид. А в это время в мужском туалете выпускники безбожно курили травку. Когда Георгия спросили, что он ставит своему сыну-студенту за выступление, он ответил улыбаясь: “Он сам учился, я ни разу не подходил с просьбой к педагогам быть более снисходительными по отношению к нему. Поэтому пять баллов! Я и не скрываю - только пять!”... 
А вечером ждала работа в ресторане. Все празднуют на Байкале, а я за “рабочим станком”. 


*Добавлено через 15 часов 41 минуту*
Кабакам – кабацкое!
Музыкантам – ноты

Шёл девяносто первый год. Соболевы устроились в первый частный армянский ресторан “Азия”. Располагаясь в отдаленном от центра местечке на задворках микрорайона “Солнечный”, ресторан представлял собой весь пафос и великолепие армянской культуры. Стены и потолки были расписаны маслом, колонны в зале утопали в зеркалах и лепнине, на полу мохнатое ковровое покрытие. 
Миша и Захар учились на последнем курсе эстрадного отделения. Миша совсем недавно приобрёл за баснословную цену джаз-бас, а Захар подрабатывал в “Талисмане” на чужих клавишах. Вард – так звали хозяина ресторана, согласился купить ритм-машинку и клавиши с тем условием, что чаевые будут уходить в счет аренды инструментов. Казалось бы всё хорошо, зарплата – лучше чем в филармонии, огромное количество посетителей в ресторане, но не так просто перестроить своё мировоззрение. Вечер в ресторане всегда начинался чинно, посетители входят в зал важно, повара на кухне играют в нарды, официанты начищают до блеска посуду, музыканты как всегда   отстраивают аппаратуру. Вернее отстраивал её в основном Миша. Сцена в “Азии” была высокая, с бортиками, защищающими от резво-танцующих клиентов. Внутри нее стоял активный пульт, куда были включены клавиши и бас гитара. После каждой песни Миша сгонял Фаину со сцены, отодвигал стойку с клавишами и пюпитр с нотами, открывал люк и с усердием крутил ручки пульта. В конце многообещающей процедуры накрутки он произносил: “Тошна-а”. Эта фраза мне всегда напоминала Эллочку у Ильфа и Петрова. Первое время вся команда ждала чуда, но увы звучание так и оставалось прекрасным. Особенно меня поражала реактивная установка педалей эффектов на басу Мишки. Тут стоял квакер, фленжер, октовер, дилей, и когда у Миши было лирическое настроение, он доставлял ещё и дисторшн. Мне было грустно смотреть себе под ноги, где одиноко стояла единственная педаль драйва. Когда мы играли какую-нибудь роковую вещь, бас-гитара взлетала со всеми эффектами, взрывая вакуум в космосе своим многообразным “пум-пум”.
Начиная играть, невольно смотришь на человека кому посвящаешь песню, а он – жует!!! Или того хуже – разговаривает с соседом по столику, перекрикивая колонки. Первое время из шокового состояния выводили чаевые, так обильно покрывающие пол на сцене, а потом стало всё равно – кабак!
В репертуар команды входили очень разнообразные композиции. Помимо чисто кабацких песен (Шуфутинского, Розенбаума, Успенской), играли музыку Битлов, классику и основной упор конечно же был на армянские, узбекские, грузинские, таджикские песни. Георгий, снимая слова азиатских песен с кассет, доделывал произношение в перерывах между работой с поварами и художниками, оформлявшими здание. Это был первый ресторан в городе, куда все спешили, что называется, подальше от глаз. Директора приезжали с секретаршами, женщины с любовниками, бандиты с оружием, а самое главное и те и другие с деньгами. Денежные купюры разлетались в этих стенах как стая перепуганных птиц. Когда гуляли армяне, был праздник для всего ресторана. Они всегда давали большие чаевые. Танцуя армянские танцы, они делали фейерверки из денег, летящих на сцену, но… увы! Всем этим купюрам суждено было оседать в вардовских карманах, музыканты же получали лишь твёрдую ставку и крохи от заработанного собственным трудом парнаса. В моменты таких фейерверков хотелось плакать от обиды. Бывало, на сцене валялись деньги на легковую машину, а приставленный специально надзиратель стоял и смотрел алчущим взглядом на облепленные деньгами ботинки музыкантов. Так шли дни…
С каждым вечером “мюзики” вникали в кабацкую атмосферу и начинали “чувствовать клиента”. Годы работы в филармонии не прошли даром. Профессиональный подход к репетициям, отношения внутри команды, а самое главное сплоченность давали свои результаты. Одним из таких результатов стали гастроли в Монголию.
Лето! Время отпусков и каникул. Все на природу!!! Рестораны напоминают засохшие оазисы – тихо и пусто. Весной “Фаину & Со” слышал российский посол в Монголии и пригласил дать несколько концертов в Улан-Баторе.

----------


## Гонтий

“Звуки и Музыки”

Лето девяносто второго года томилось в иркутских водоёмах как жаркое в печке. Взяв отпуск в ресторане, мы решили последовать предложению и после быстрых переговоров в верхах, сделав загранпаспорта, покинули томный Иркутск на военно-грузовом самолёте, летящем в Монголию. Улан-Батор встретил детей Сибири сухим ветром, обжигающим связки и глаза. После иркутской прохлады Монголия казалась адской печкой. Даже дожди были сухими!... В этот год Россия выводила из Монголии войска и целые кварталы четырёхэтажных домов пустовали. Для нас было очень странным видеть брошенные квартиры с мебелью, дорогими цветными телевизорами и холодильниками.
Концерты проходили “на ура”, несмотря на то, что абсолютно все музыканты заболели ангиной и шестьдесят процентов от прибыли отстёгивали за проживание, аренду залов и транспортные услуги. Афиши дали старые филармонические с названием группы “Звуки музыки”, а так как оформляли их на местах монголы, то группа получила чисто монгольское название – “Звуки и Музыки”. Ещё когда были в Иркутске, нам сказали, что в Монголии настали голодные времена, и мы запаслись продуктами под завязку: хлеб, консервы, чай, сахар, водка (для продажи, надо же было на что-то покупать фирменные монгольские кожаные куртки). 
Живя в пустом четырёхэтажном доме, каждый из нас выбрал себе квартиру, а вечером после концерта собирались у Георгия и Фаины пить чай. С утра поход в город, осматривать местные достопримечательности, в полдень барахолка и поход по пустым магазинам с оханьем и вскриками: “Бедные монголы, как они тут живут?!”. Всё, что продавалось в магазинах и представляло для нас интерес, стоило баснословно дорого. Вообще было очень интересно наблюдать за жизнью монгольского народа. В продовольственных магазинах ассортимент убивал наповал: монгольская водка, макароны, спички, презервативы и бисквитные торты. Страна жила с барахолки. Представьте себе огромное Куликово поле…теперь вместо доспехов и лат повесьте на плечи каждого человека кожаные куртки, джинсы, кепки, и завершающие общую картину, продукты питания. Теперь представьте, что вся эта кричащая, толкающаяся и неимоверно дикая братия, где смешались языки, народы и людские судьбы, стоит окруженная стометровым рвом с…, пардон, вместо туалета… 
В последний день пребывания в Монголии у нас закончились все продукты. Обойдя магазины “мюзики” купили две банки сайры и бисквитный торт. Так как хлеба не было, пришлось отковыривать бисквитную прослойку от крема и есть с консервами, запивая чаем, без сахара!
Ах, Монголия! Как было прекрасно возвращение в Россию. Лето ещё было в самом разгаре. “Мюзики” решили прокатиться с концертами по Иркутской области, как раньше в филармонии. Мишка в этот момент и днём и ночью терзал блок-флейту и песни Владимира Преснякова. Захар же играл все песни, модулируя тональность на пол тона после каждого припева, так он выражал протест кнопке Transport, которая располагалась на передней панели Roland D-50 и соблазнительно подмигивала. Концертов было немного, но гастрольная атмосфера возбудила интерес у музыкантов к приключениям. Соболевы уже как полтора года купили себе велосипеды. Даже Фаина имела собственного “трёхколёсного” (на базе КАМЫ) конька-горбунка. По выходным вся группа садясь на велосипеды, ехала в Ерши на дачу к Захару. Это было настоящее шоу! Впереди авангард из трёх велосипедистов, потом ехала упитанная красавица Фаина на большом трёхколёснике и замыкал эту процессию Георгий, контролирующий движение колонны велосипедистов под улюлюканье зевак-пешеходов и автомобильные клаксоны.
Осенью девяносто второго года по тюрьмам прокатилась амнистия. Тысячи освободившихся из-под стражи заключенных, искали своё место под солнцем. Эта делёжка пространства коснулась и кабаков Иркутска. “Крыша” менялась два раза в день. В начале вечера “мюзики” играют для авторитетов из Грузии…маленькая пальба из оружия…и уже следующая песня звучит для новых гостей. В такие моменты нужно было вовремя убежать к себе в комнату, которая имела толстую стальную дверь. Однажды в зале сидели две враждующих группировки. Весь вечер, заказывая друг для друга песни, они мирно ужинали. Потом одному из боевиков показалось, что за противоположным столом не так посмотрели в его сторону, и в ответ полетела бутылка. За пять минут до драки Фаина скомандовала “мюзикам” убираться и побыстрее. Когда завязалась драка в зале, музыканты сидели в офисе директора на втором этаже. В закрытую дверь стали ломиться, угрожая всех перестрелять. Выход был в виде узенького окошка с приземлением в сугроб. Уже после приезда милиции, когда в ресторане остались только свои, сердце у каждого из оставшихся колотилось как у воробышка при виде окровавленных стен, луж бордовой крови и запаха смерти. Одна из официанток, оказавшихся в момент драки в зале, рассказывала про погром: “… Один из них спал, когда его ударили по голове бутылкой (“гости” с соседнего стола) к нему подбежал его дружок с огромным тесаком и спросил, кто его ударил? Он повернулся и помутневшим взглядом увидел меня, спрятавшуюся под одним из дальних столиков: “Это она! С-сука!!! ”. Бедная девушка чудом избежала зверской расправы. Когда уже в спокойной обстановке коллектив ресторана вспоминал ужасы прошедшей ночи, Николай (бармен) сказал: “…Я всё понимаю, тяжелая ночь, всем было тяжело. Но объясни пожалуйста нам Фаечка, как ты в своей мутоновой шубе плюс со своим великолепным бюстом, смогла пролезть в тридцатисантиметровое окошко?!” В эту минуту улыбались даже те, кому досталось в ночной потасовке…
Авторитетов и “уважаемых бандитов” “из-за забора” встречали всем табором. В такие вечера приходилось туго не только милиции, но и кабакам. Внезапно ворвавшийся ОМОН ставил к стенке лицом – руки за спину – абсолютно всех, даже музыкантов. Среди яств на столах стояли большие блюда, доверху наполненные коноплёй. Весь стол, а это не много не мало пятьдесят-семьдесят человек, обкуривали персонал до икоты и легкой формы истерии. В один из таких вечеров Фаине разбили семейную, очень дорогую, скрипку. Закрываясь инструментом от летящей бутылки из под шампанского, Фаина спасла жизнь Захару. На следующий день приезжала братва и просила прощения за инцидент. Из воровского общака выделили пол миллиона на реставрацию скрипки и отдали Варду, который обещал отдать деньги Фаине. Вот уже и Новый год стучится в окна, а Вард не отдает бандитские деньги. Тридцатого декабря работники ресторана отмечали праздник. Перед банкетом Георгий сказал всем музыкантам: “…Никому за стол не садиться, пусть сначала отдадут деньги…”
Вард зашел в комнату музыкантов в первый же перерыв: “Почему не идёте за стол?”
Георгий был хладнокровен: “Сегодняшний банкет мы отыграем – люди ни в чем не виноваты. Но прежде чем сесть с тобой за один стол, отдай деньги, которые бандиты привезли за скрипку”.
Через десять минут музыканты играли песни, а Вард сидел чернее тучи во главе стола. Внезапно сорвавшись с места, он поднял главного бухгалтера, кассира и двух помощников из-за стола. Не прошло и пяти минут, как к Фаине подошел администратор ресторана и попросил спуститься в бухгалтерию.
Условия, выдвинутые Вардом, были просты: “Если сейчас вы забираете деньги – вы с сегодняшнего дня у меня не работаете, если не забираете – идите дальше петь”…
Это был первый и пожалуй последний Новый год, отмечаемый семьей Соболевых безработными дома.


Когда голоса уже не поют, или лезгинка под дулом

Шел девяносто третий год. “Азия” сгорела по весне, а её хозяина посадили в тюрьму за долги, которые до сих пор выплачивают его дети. Соболевы решили устроиться в первый ночной ресторан “Миниаполь”. Отыграв прослушивание в кабак вместе с Соболевыми, Захар улетел в Москву искать удачу на центральных подмостках, Мишка же уехал в Испанию работать сессионным музыкантом. Соболевы решили пригласить к себе в состав Константина и Антонину, музыкантов, с которыми играли еще в филармонии. Так как Максим учился в училище по классу гитары, было решено играть по очереди – один день Максим на гитаре, Костя на бас-гитаре, потом меняются. 
Так как ресторан был ночной, было решено взять второй состав музыкантов. Работа была достаточно сложной, ведь ночью, когда голос уже беспробудно спит, начинался заработок. Этот отрезок жизни в два с половиной года, что Соболевы работали в “Миниаполе”, можно отнести к самому продуктивному времени. Народ в стране встал с колен, заработать деньги в этот период не составляло труда, главное нужно было найти точку опоры. В ресторан ходили студенты,  продавцы и покупатели, таксисты, марксисты, металлисты (цветные металлы), и остальные исты, включая бизнесменов.
Однажды вечером в зал вошел мужчина в норковой шубе и огромной норковой ушанке. Оглядевшись, он бросился к сцене с криками: “Фаечка! Я вчера освободился! Какое счастье, что я зашел в этот кабак и ты тут играешь!” На что стоявшая на высокой сцене Фаина ответила: “Здорова братила! Мазёво выглядишь, даже не скажешь что от хозяина!” Потом, натянув ему на глаза ушанку, она резко повернулась на каблуках к музыкантам. На вопросительные взгляды: кто он? Откуда ты его знаешь? Она, едва шевеля губами, произнесла: “Не знаю!”, но уже через две секунды взяв под руку новоиспеченного “старого” знакомого, она повела его знакомиться с официантками.
Забавный случай произошел с одним бизнесменом. В этот ресторан очень часто приходил бизнесмен с женой и двумя дочерьми. Они всегда заказывали для себя кабинку на втором этаже зала. Вид респектабельного добряка, чем-то похожего на Станислава Садальского, располагал к шутливой манере общения. Анатолий, так звали его, с детства рос в интеллигентной семье, но любовь к острым шуткам привилась вместе с работой в собственной фирме. Подозвав официанта, он попросил чтобы музыканты исполнили “Мурку”. В этот момент в ресторане сидела братва из Ангарска. Решив устроить маленькое шоу, Фаина объявила: “Для Анатолия, бродяги по-жизни звучит эта песня в память о прошлых днях! Помнишь Толик, как нас с тобой брали в восемьдесят пятом году...?” В перерыве к Фаине подошел Анатолий: “Да, Фаечка. Устроила шоу! Ко мне сейчас подходил один из бандитов и спрашивал, узнаю я его или нет? Он сказал что в восемьдесят пятом его брали вместе с нами!!! А я между прочим учился в тот год в новосибирском институте. Мне пришлось с ним побрататься…”
Очень часто в “Миниаполь” приезжали залётные бандиты. Как вспомню лезгинку под пистолетные выстрелы, так появляется звон в ушах и улыбка на лице. Потолок в ресторане и перекрытия были выполнены из дерева. Вечером того злополучного дня директор ресторана сидел у себя в офисе наверху. Мы играем лезгинку, бандиты танцуют и стреляют в потолок, а директор танцует наверху, уклоняясь от летящих снизу пуль. Слава Богу, остался жив, а вот ореховая мебель в офисе напоминала дуршлаг в крупную дырку. Такие “грязные” танцы были очень часты. Бабушка Лиза, мама Фаины, провожала нас как на войну, разве что оружие не выдавалось.
Вот так и прошла зима, в тяжелых шутках, жестоких розыгрышах и заработках. Летом группа пошла в отпуск. С мая в ресторанах мертвый сезон. Заработанные Соболевыми деньги ушли на покупку новых клавиш Максиму, а также гитары и гитарного процессора. Но самой главной покупкой была легковая машина. Георгий и Фаина давно мечтали купить себе транспорт. Вечная езда на перекладных и такси выматывала душевно и материально. Фаина уже как год работала параллельно ресторану в деревенской школе. Соболевы с молодости мечтали жить на земле, ну а когда подвернулась возможность приобрести участок (как-то на одном из концертов по деревням к ним подошел председатель колхоза и предложил работу в школе за кусочек живописной земли на берегу небольшой речушки Куды) Георгий и Фаина с удовольствием согласились. Застолбив участок и посадив на нем два мешка картошки, Соболевы решили – пора ехать куда-нибудь на гастроли. Звонок из Управления культуры был весьма кстати. В Братске намечался день города, и нужны были артисты для гала-концерта и концертов по отдаленным деревням. Дав великолепный концерт на стадионе и прожив в городе три дня, пятёрка иркутских музыкантов (Георгий, Фаина, Максим, Константин и Антонина) присоединилась к администратору Елене из Управления Культуры Братска и команде из трёх человек теплохода “Ярославец”, погрузив аппаратуру, продукты питания и пять ящиков спиртного, отправились нести культуру в массы по братскому взморью… Водка закончилась на утро третьего дня (рюмок не было, пили из пол-литровых кружек), команда корабля кормила гостей рыбными деликатесами из эмалированных тазиков! Конечно же тарелки на корабле были, но в тазики вмещалось больше. Все концерты проходили в радостно возбужденном состоянии (водка, свежий воздух, великолепная кухня, солнце и неизбалованные посещением артистов зрители). Под занавес гастролей на братском водохранилище разыгрался нешуточный шторм. “Ярославец” был похож на раненого зверя, затравленного огромными волнами, которые, врываясь на палубу, стремились прихватить что-нибудь на память. На следующий день уже в Братске, Костя пошёл в магазин и купил цветной телевизор. Зайдя в гостиницу со своей покупкой в большой коробке, на вопросительные взгляды коллег, он ответил: “Живём-то один раз,… а то так и помереть можно, не посмотрев футбола по цветному ящику…”
В девяносто четвёртом году открылись первые ночные клубы в Иркутске. Так же появилась альтернатива ресторанам в виде недорогих и уютных кафе. Народ перестал засиживаться в “Миниаполе” до утра. Вторую команду музыкантов сократили за ненадобностью. В холодные зимние вечера ресторан был похож на старого графа, забытого, брошенного на паперть, которого покидают последние слуги. Вот в такой из вечеров, в старый “Миниаполь” (ему шел только второй год, но бурная и неразборчивая жизнь состарила его мгновенно) забрела пара влюблённых. Сев в верхнюю кабинку, они попросили официанта купить букет цветов. Живые цветы в то время можно было купить только на железнодорожном вокзале. Взяв такси туда и обратно, он примчался с огромным букетом белых роз. Так как они были единственные в зале, Фаина сказала в микрофон со сцены, что в честь их романтического вечера звучат эти песни. И команда стала работать программу. Пара просидела недолго. Спускаясь по лестнице в зал, они подошли к сцене и девушка, сказав слова благодарности, вручила букет цветов Фаине. Это было так неожиданно и очень приятно. Официантка принесла вазу с водой, и после того, как все музыканты “вынюхали” третью часть аромата, цветы оставили в покое, спрятав за массивную колонку рядом с Георгием. Запах ещё опьянял, а в зал вошла новая “романтическая пара”. Официантка, приняв заказ посетителей (севших на ещё не остывшие стулья ушедшей пары), спустилась вниз к музыкантам: “Фаечка! Гости хотят купить цветы. Может ты продашь свой букет, я тогда не буду гонять Лешку-бармена опять на вокзал. Только давай аккуратно, чтоб они не видели, а я им скажу, что пришлось брать такси и ехать за букетом к черту на кулички. Да и вы заработаете, ведь сегодня, похоже, голяк и для нас и для вас…”
Сказано – сделано. Девушка в кабинке расцвела не хуже букета, который ей преподнесла официантка, а Фаина разделила по-братски на пятерых полученные сто рублей за цветы, сказав в микрофон: “Дорогие друзья! Вы сегодня одни в зале, в честь вашего романтического вечера звучат эти песни…!” И музыканты заиграли ту же программу, что звучала полчаса назад. Эта пара просидела дольше прошлой на десять минут. Уже уходя девушка подбежала к сцене, немного стесняясь преподнесла букет Фаине и поблагодарила за хорошую музыку. Глядя на улыбающихся музыкантов, она ещё больше покрылась пунцовой стеснительностью и скоропостижно покинула стены сего ресторана. Через десять минут в ту же кабинку сели две пары. Улыбающаяся официантка подошла к сцене: “Фая, там у тебя цветы стоят, давай-ка их сюда. Цена та же”. Разделив деньги, вырученные от продажи букета, музыканты, хихикая, стали играть программу по третьему кругу. Гости, выпив бутылку шампанского, потанцевав пару танцев, подошли попрощаться к музыкантам, подарившим им такой незабываемый вечер. Букет цветов подарили Фаине под дружные овации всего персонала ресторана. Музыканты, сидящие на сцене, держались из последнего. Жуткий хохот вырвался из глубин человеческого существа через пятнадцать минут, когда официантка подошла со сторублёвкой: “Фая! Хватит ржать! Гони свой букет, новый клиент требует…играйте ту же программу!!!” Сидящий одиноко мужчина, видимо ждал свою возлюблённую…и, не дождавшись, подошёл к сцене. “Как жалко, что сегодня не состоялся романтический ужин с моей невестой, – сказал он. – Но я обязательно приду с ней к вам завтра”. Его рука с букетом протянулась в сторону Фаины. Музыканты рухнули под инструменты, Георгий плакал, Костю от смеха била крупная дрожь, Антонина закрыла лицо руками, чтобы скрыть обморочное состояние. У меня порвалась рубашка и заболел живот. Из кухни доносился смех, перерастающий в гомерический хохот. Официантка забилась в истерике. Фаина, стояла с каменным лицом: “Это вы мне? Большое спасибо! Сейчас так редко встретишь настоящего джентльмена…” Сцена, представшая несостоявшемуся романтику, была не понятна, на вопрос “что это с ними?”, Фаина без колебаний ответила: “А, дураки! Потому и смеются…!” 
На протяжении всего этого вечера музыканты продали цветов на сумму шестьсот рублей, по сто рублей за один и тот же букет. К концу рабочего дня букет был похож на сгоревшее дерево в эпицентре авиакатастрофы. Но запах роз был настолько силён, что весь ресторан был буквально опьянен. Уже собираясь домой, Фаина оставила цветы в баре – а вдруг кому-нибудь захочется их купить?

----------


## Гонтий

Цыганская судьба

Последний Новый год в “Миниаполе” отмечали с цыганским табором. Цыгане откупили ресторан на новогоднюю ночь. А в феврале ресторан закрылся на долгоиграющий ремонт, с последующим выбыванием из передовых рядов. Музыканты остались без работы. Один из первых банкетов обслуживаемых командой, привел в ресторан “Корона”, находящийся на остановке Лисиха. Там и остались. Работа была привычная, только вместо “друзей с Кавказа”, что облюбовали бывший ночной ресторан “Миниаполь”, в “Короне” сидела русская братва. “Корона” пошла ко дну, в прямом смысле этого слова, через два месяца со дня открытия. На втором этаже был расположен старенький гастроном, который и потопил ресторан прорвавшейся канализацией. Прошли годы, и заведение сменило хозяина и вывеску, но запах остался тот же…
Костя и Антонина уехали в Германию, а Соболевы остались без клавишника и басиста. В этот период старые рестораны закрывались на реставрацию с последующей продажей в частные владения, и многие музыканты уезжали на заработки в Москву или за границу. Пианист Антон работал в составе музыкантов ресторана “Алмаз”. Вся его команда разбежалась кто куда. Примкнув к семье Соболевых, он втянулся в гастрольное настроение “перелётных Соболей”. Пиццерия на Карла-Маркса была первой ласточкой приближающейся эпохи быстрого перехвата съестного. Статус ресторана стоил дорого, а для кафе обстановка была слишком фешенебельной. Коллектив состоял из молодёжи, и музыкантов приняли как родных. “Входные” сделали небольшие, только для того, чтобы оправдывать гарантийную плату музыкантам. Весь персонал и был хозяином сего заведения. Срок аренды помещения, в котором располагалась пиццерия, заканчивался через два месяца, поэтому у всего коллектива было чемоданное настроение. Пицца была отменной, поэтому в зале не было свободных мест. 
Как-то раз за чашкой горячего шоколада, мне вспомнился случай, произошедший в этой пиццерии, когда я ещё учился в училище. В девяносто третьем году, я со своими сокурсниками заказал здесь столик. Прекрасно пообедав, мы уже допивали чай, когда за соседним столиком один из посетителей внезапно грубо выругавшись, сбросил со стола обе тарелки с горячей, ароматной пиццей на ковровое покрытие. Официантка, обслуживающая их, отшатнулась в сторону со слезами. Маленькая девчоночка, сидевшая за кассовым аппаратом, спокойно вышла в зал. В руках у неё был пистолет. Хладнокровно подойдя к беспредельщикам, она направила ствол в лоб одного из них. В гробовой тишине послышался четкий, командный женский голос: “Упали на пол лицом вниз! Руки за голову! На пол я сказала! Башку продырявлю щас…!” 
Больше всего меня тогда поразило её хладнокровие и то, что эти два отмороженных типа легли молча на пол. В течение минуты подъехала милиция и возмутителей порядка погрузили в машину. А здоровенный омоновец, подойдя к кассирше Наташе, получил одну из самых великолепнейших улыбок этой прекрасной девчонки. Когда я напомнил этот случай, уже работая в этой пиццерии, Наташа смущенно улыбалась, кокетливо заглядываясь на Антона. Они поженились в апреле девяносто пятого года и уехали в Волгоград к родителям Натальи.

А-а…это мой муж

Уже как полгода в здании пиццерии на Карла-Маркса находился продуктовый магазин. Народ туда заходил в основном за шампанским, так как рядом располагался центральный ЗАГС. Магазин часто закрывался на ремонт, а я, идя мимо него, очень часто вспоминал про вкусную пиццу и душевный коллектив, разлетевшийся кто куда.
В девяностом году Георгий сделал программу с Фаиной и мной, и после прослушивания нашу семью стали приглашать на разовые концерты в валютном баре. Наравне с классической и эстрадной музыкой играли и русские народные песни. Иностранцы были в восторге от камерного звучания и той атмосферы, что царила на наших концертах. 
Пять лет спустя о нас опять вспомнили и пригласили в “Пекин”. Ресторан находился на втором этаже Интуриста. Работа была непыльная: отец час играл на гитаре классику, потом час втроём “тянули за хвост” инструментальную музыку, и последний час шептали популярные песни. Публика туда приходила в основном поговорить о делах, а нас руководство держало для маленьких банкетов, и… чтобы были “на подхвате”, а вдруг понадобимся? 
В один из вечеров, уже подходя к своей машине, Соболевы услышали за спиной свою фамилию на ломаном русском языке. За Фаиной бежал огромный небритый детина, за ним бежала такая же богемная переводчица. Фаина крепко схватилась за свою скрипку, уронив дамскую сумочку и ноты на землю. Пока Георгий судорожно искал монтировку, запыхавшаяся переводчица стала успокаивать напуганную скрипачку. Так и произошло знакомство Соболевых с одним из богатейших людей Франции. Бартабас, так звали мужчину, уже две недели искал Фаину в Иркутске. В одном из журналов, выпущенных во Франции про Сибирь, была опубликована фотография “скрипачки Фаины из ресторана “Азия”. Журнал рассказывал про жизнь в Сибири. И почему-то авторы издания предложили просмотру добропорядочных французов: сибирские бани, тюрьмы, бурятский ёхор, толпы задумчивых мужиков в татуировках, и среди всего этого гротескного зловония и мрачности – радостное лицо красивой женщины со скрипкой в руках. Бартабас был на седьмом небе от такого контраста и, решив во что бы то ни стало снять картину о сибирском бытие, он отправился со съёмочной группой в Иркутск. Картина “Шаман” повествовала о жизни в послевоенной России. Точнее, о жизни скрипача, по воле судьбы сбежавшего из “не столь отдалённых мест” сибирской земли. Съёмки сцены с Соболевыми были назначены на два часа ночи в ресторане “Арктика”. Фаина и Георгий снимались без Максима, так как у него утром следующего дня был экзамен. Три песни в фильме – десять минут в кадре! Уже после съёмок Бартабас пригласил Фаину и Георгия выпить чашечку горячего шоколада и поговорить. За беседой выяснилось, что он владелец конного цирка, конного завода и живёт в собственном замке. Через переводчицу он пригласил Фаину приехать к нему во Францию в качестве будущей жены. Фая рассмеялась и так, между прочим, предложила взять Георгия с собой. На немой вопрос Бартабаса, Фаина с нежно-снисходительной улыбкой ответила: “Это мой муж…”

----------


## Mazaykina

C удовольствием погрузилась в книгу. *Спасибо большое, Гоша!* 
Единственное, я бы на Макса месте разделила части больше. Легче читать, когда небольшие рассказы. (но это чисто мое ИМХО)

*Добавлено через 20 секунд*
Да, и рисунки- просто классные!

----------


## Гонтий

*Mazaykina*,
 Спасибо Мариночка!
Согласен с тобой, формат не совсем интернетный. Просто не хочется сильно растягивать, я иногда и 2 главы публикую, наверное и зря...

----------


## Лев

> наверное и зря...


нормально - читается на одном дыхании :Pivo:

----------


## Black Lord

*Гонтий*,спасибо за книгу, очень понравилось. :br:

----------


## Гонтий

Спасибо! Ну тада продолжу!

*Бизнес и Музыка*

Прошло два месяца с момента съёмок. Соболевым позвонили из Мосфильма: приезжайте писать в студии саундтрек к фильму, высылаем деньги на дорогу переводом… В стране господствовала великая барахолка. Народ как с цепи сорвался – покупал и продавал. Семья решила приобщиться к “купи-продай”. Продав золотые часы деда, и взяв все семейные накопления, Фаина и Георгий уехали в Москву. Прожив в столице неделю, Соболевы записывались на студии утром, а днём пропадали на вещевых рынках, закупая зимнюю обувь, которую поглощали в себя два огромных чемодана, стоящих в гостиничном номере. Обувь, которую покупали Соболевы, была прекрасного качества, но мода ушла вперёд на два года. Классическая ошибка, записанная в скрижалях семьи. По приезду в Иркутск, Фаина стала распихивать во все бутики, знакомым и не очень. В этот период семья сильно нуждалась в деньгах, ведь обувь не скушаешь, а на носу ещё и свадьба Максима и Татьяны.
Второго ноября девяносто пятого года, несмотря на то, что вся семья в очередной раз осталась без работы, плюс закрыли ярмарку, в которой работала Татьяна, состоялось бракосочетание. Танечка влилась в семью Соболевых вместе с маленьким сыном Станиславом, ребёнком от первого брака. Мальчик очень часто приходил вместе с мамой в ресторан, где работали Соболевы. И когда в один из вечеров, Татьяна сказала что Максим сегодня вечером после работы едет вместе с ними домой, Стас обрадовался и на весь ресторан закричал: “Вот здорово, возьмём в ларьке всякой хреновины и устроим пир на полночи…”
Оба чемодана с обувью стояли в спальне в ново-ленинской квартире Соболевых. Из восьмидесяти пар было продано двадцать. Морозным декабрьским утром Фаине пришла гениальная идея…Барахолка в предместье Рабочее была самая огромная в городе. Там можно было найти не только любую тряпку или запчасти для любого прибора, но и встретить кого-нибудь из знакомых, впрочем Соболевы о знакомых в этот момент и не думали, главное – барахолка! Гоша остался сидеть в машине, а Фая, повесив на шею три пары мужских ботинок, взяв в руки женские сапоги, ринулась в бой. После получасового поединка с неугомонной толпой, которая пребывала в постоянном движении, Фаина сдалась стихии и стояла, опустив руки с сапогами. Как раз в этот момент и произошло второе чудо барахолки – встреча со знакомыми. Кто-то толкнул в спину, пробиваясь сквозь толпу, Фая решила нагрубить за отоптанные ноги. Повернувшись, она встретилась взглядом с Симоном, завсегдатаем ресторанов. Мужчина, работая руками и ногами, как будто находясь в воде, быстро проплыл, мельком посмотрев на ругающуюся женщину. Через три нырка, на выдохе он вошел в ступор и развернулся: “Фаечка, это ты? А я думаю, кому принадлежит этот знакомый, красивый голос?..” на что Фаина отреагировала с помутнённым от холода, но ещё трезвым от боли в ногах разумом: “…Твою мать… Купи жене сапоги!!! (Как зомби протягивая руки с сапогами в сторону Симона) …Совсем недорого…”На что Симон, вжавши голову в плечи, буркнув что-то типа “Спасибо”, поменял стиль на “брасс” и стал грести к выходу…
Стоя в гордом одиночестве посреди многолюдной барахолки, Фаина ещё не раз здоровалась со знакомыми, которые, как назло, выскакивали будто чертики из табакерки, каждые три минуты… В машину к Георгию садилась уже не та воинственная женщина вамп! Это была замерзшая, потерянная и слегка растоптанная снующей толпой неудавшаяся бизнесменша. 
Седьмого ноября, возвращаясь домой на Синюшину гору, где жила семья Максима, по ночной хомутовской дороге новая “шестёрка” Георгия попала в ДТП... Георгий издалека заметил бегущих галопом лошадей по всей дороге, они показались отрядом диверсантов в противогазах. Машина остановилась, но лошади неслись, сметая придорожные кусты в дикой агонии. Буквально за пять секунд машина оказалась в середине лошадиного смерча. Одна из лошадей, встав на дыбы, вскочила на капот машины и, перепрыгнув ее, умчалась прочь. Второй, последовавшей за ней, повезло меньше – бегущие за ней, толкнули её на машину. Перекувырнувшись на помятом капоте, она вскочила на крышу умолкшей “шестёрки” и ринулась в ночь с ужасающим ржанием. Сквозь разбитое стекло ошеломленные путники увидели промчавшегося тенью, кое-как державшегося в седле, пьяного пастуха, который даже не удосужился остановиться, наоборот, подгонявшего последних лошадей. Максим потерял сознание от удара лошади о крышу. За какие-то секунды жизнь семьи оказалась во власти неуправляемой толпы испуганных животных.
К счастью, всё обошлось одним сотрясением мозга, тремя царапинами на двух лбах и десятью парами зловещих московских сапог для восстановления машины. На этой диссонансной ноте с семейным бизнесом было покончено раз и навсегда. С этого момента музыка для всей семьи стала единственным доходом и расходом. Чтобы держаться на хорошем музыкальном уровне, постоянно приходилось приобретать дорогие профессиональные инструменты. Если акустические инструменты и выдерживали конкуренцию, то электроника нуждалась в постоянном обновлении. 

Картинок больше нет, эта последняя!

*Добавлено через 28 часов 17 минут*
Интурист

Четырехлетняя работа в ресторане “Омулёвая бочка” проходила с переменным успехом. Ресторан находился в гостинице “Байкал”, что была расположена в живописном месте на берегу прекрасного и величественного озера Сибири. Коллектив ресторана принял нововведение дирекции с неопределённым восторгом, который у каждого был свой. У официантов в начале вечера вырастали крылья и, порхая под танцевальные ритмы группы музыкантов, они обслуживали клиентов. Но к двенадцати часам, как в сказке про Золушку, они превращались в грузные тыквы, злобно смотрящие на сцену. И не приведи Господь, чтобы музыканты остались играть за чаевые после полуночи!!! Тут происходила настоящая война, тушился свет во всём ресторане, у сцены внезапно оказывалась посудомойщица, кричавшая каркающим голосом, что у неё не хватает денег на сигареты. Уборщица стояла насмерть возле рубильника, а оставшаяся публика в замешательстве покидала стены ресторана. Самые стойкие посетители, осознав, что театрализованное представление рассчитано на вымогание денег, затыкали рот всему персоналу купюрами, и продолжали гудёж в кабаке.
Всё чаще Фаина стала жаловаться на опухоль на ноге. В девяносто четвёртом году она и Георгий попали в аварию. В машину въехал экскаватор “Белорусь”. Тогда на родителей жалко было смотреть, не говоря уже о машине, которая из шестёрки превратилась в кабриолет с открытым верхом. Фаина легла на операцию, а Георгий и Макс работали без неё две недели, пока Фаине не разрешили двигаться.
В январе девяносто восьмого у генерального директора всего гостиничного комплекса Интуриста был день рождения. Банкет проходил в “Омулёвой бочке”. Фаина сбежала из больницы со швами на ноге. Собрался Свет и Тьма всего Интуриста. Чардаш Витторо Монти, исполненный Фаиной, потряс генерального настолько, что он вскочил со своего места и поцеловал руку скрипачке, потом в замешательстве от своего поступка сел на место. Когда ему кто-то сказал, что Фаина ради его торжества сбежала из больницы, он произнёс: “Если они сейчас сыграют Сертаки – я их возьму с собой в Грецию в Афины на презентацию русской кухни…” Подбежавшая к Соболевым секретарша с загадочной улыбкой спросила: “Не играют ли Соболевы греческие мелодии…?” Ух, как все гости отплясывали под стаккато скрипки и гитары…
Тринадцатого марта… тринадцатая по счету… в полнолуние… в семь сорок утра у семьи Соболевых появилось прибавление в виде очаровательной, рыжеволосой и синеглазой малютки Сонечки. Когда поздно вечером у Татьяны начались схватки, Максим позвонил приятелю Валере, который жил в соседнем доме, чтобы он увёз их в роддом. В легковой машине было тесно – Валера, трое его друзей и Максим с Татьяной. По дороге в Юбилейный, где располагалась больница, была рассказана целая уйма анекдотов и басен в основном неунывающей Татьяной, в промежутках между схватками. Несясь по ночному городу, машина каждые сто метров взрывалась от хохота…
Четырнадцатого марта семейное трио Соболевых уехало на гастроли в Грецию. Скрипку Фаины пришлось оставить в хранилище аэропорта Москвы, так как на таможне её посчитали очень дорогим инструментом, не подлежащим вывозу из страны. Всю группу из Интуриста поселили в трёх-звёздном отеле “Achilles”, расположенном в самом центре Афин. В четыре часа дня подали обед: салат из овощей, рыбное и мясное ассорти, мясной стек, свежевыжатые соки, четыре вида маслин и возле каждой персоны два графина вина (белое – полусладкое и красное сухое). Вино пришлось всем по вкусу – пили даже заядлые трезвенники, халява же! Вечером был концерт приглашенных греческих музыкантов. Два виртуоза скрипача и полуглухой аккомпаниатор-пианист, которому один из скрипачей постоянно кричал: “Вацек! “Ла” минор!!! Вацек concentrando – “Ла” минор!!! (ит. Concentrando – сосредоточься)”…
Утро первого весеннего дня в Афинах началось с двух графинов – после вчерашнего.… В гостинице шел аврал – все готовились к встрече с прессой: иркутские повара шумели кастрюлями в горячем цехе, бармены выставляли спиртную продукцию на сервированные столы, музыканты (Соболевы) устанавливали и отстраивали аппаратуру. Фаине принесли скрипку самого мастера Гварнери. Инструмент был в великолепнейшем состоянии. Прикрепив датчик на скрипку (с разрешения хозяина инструмента) для озвучивания в колонки, Фаина потерялась в сочном и певучем звуке, постепенно привыкая к немного неудобной колодке, из-за которой смычек, порой, одновременно цеплял три струны… Это был незабываемый вечер – скрипка Гварнери, греческая пресса с восторгом встретившая всё “русское”, аплодировавшая стоя и кричавшая “бис” музыкантам из далёкой Сибири. Утром следующего дня, все газеты Афин приветствовали “Русских гостей”! Следующий банкет должен был проходить для местных бизнесменов, занимающихся гостиничным бизнесом. В этот вечер семье Соболевых поступило три предложения от разных фешенебельных отелей с целью работы на период “отопительного” сезона.
Для проведения этих двух банкетов были привезены продукты, которых не было на прилавках в Афинах: байкальский омуль, сиг, кедровое масло, русская фирменная водка и многое другое. А так как вся рыба оказалась с икрой, наши и без того обильные завтраки превратились в шик…, у меня даже где-то сохранилась фотография, где мы держим каждый по миске полной икры в одной руке и столовой ложкой в другой. 
За полторы недели проживания, нашей группой в числе двадцати восьми человек, было выпито двадцать шесть десятилитровых ведер греческого вина, сорок бутылок коньяка “Метаксы” и несметное количество пива и кока-колы. Кроме двух дней посвященных банкетам, все остальные проходили в экскурсиях по дорогим гостиницам, расположенным на своих островах, беготне по магазинам и скупке маленьких презентов для ждущих дома родственников. 
В один из таких суматошно праздных дней, семья Соболевых направила свои стопы в сторону величественного Акрополя. Больше всего поразил размах сего строения. Огромный амфитеатр, где до сих пор выступают мировые звёзды оперы, а также само расположение постройки. Поднявшись на плато, где расположен Акрополь, открывается вид на весь город. Афины как на ладони…
Взяв маленький, белый мраморный камешек у себя под ногами, Максим положил его в сумку с видеокамерой. Вечером же, он похвастался об этом одному знакомому греческому аборигену, на что тот, улыбнувшись, объяснил: “…Их туда каждую ночь завозят на огромных грузовиках, ты мог с таким же успехом взять и камень с побережья…”
Гуляя по узким городским улочкам, больше всего поражала автомобильная и мотоциклетная насыщенность. В переулках шириной в четыре метра разъезжались роллс-ройсы и линкольны, народ ходил почти по стенке, а между машинами юрко проскакивали мотоциклисты. Из-за этой напасти в Афинах было установлено правило: по четным дням должны ездить машины, у которых номер заканчивается на четное число, а по нечетным машины с нечетными числами. И всё бы было понятно и прекрасно, если бы не интересный факт – на каждой третьей улице стоял небольшой ларек, в котором продавались автомобильные номера! 
Возвращение в холодный Иркутск было омрачено сменой власти во всём Интуристе. Все лучезарные планы, которые были построены прежним генеральным директором, накрылись греческим медным тазом. Проработав в Интуристе на Байкале четыре с небольшим года, Соболевы были свидетелями нескольких смен хозяев, которые никак не отразились ни на заработках, ни на жизни семьи музыкантов. В очередную смену Соболевых просто не пригласили… 
В течение долгих лет, еще не раз, сцена байкальского Интуриста резонировала от Соболевских колонок, подпевая гулким эхом гитарным рифам и виртуозным скрипичным пассажам на банкетах забытых временем людей.

----------


## Гонтий

Куда упасть и остаться на высоте

В жизни любого музыканта происходят истории, в которых он лишь марионетка на сцене. Но история прилипает как пиявка, и всю оставшуюся жизнь музыканты, работавшие с этим человеком, вспоминают за кружкой пива все, что происходило в те дни, когда зал рукоплескал им стоя, и жизнь была веселее. Вот так в одном из ресторанов Иркутска собралась компания бывших гастролёров. 
“Бизнес-центр” – это огромное здание, имеющее несколько ресторанов и баров. Соболевы очень часто обслуживали там банкеты. Руководство этого заведения несколько раз предлагало официально оформиться Соболевым на работу, но жизнь распорядилась так, что семья музыкантов была всего лишь частыми “гостями на чужих свадьбах”. Музыканты же, работавшие там, всегда поднимались с нижнего ресторана, так сказать поздороваться с концертантами в перерыве “на чай”. В тот вечер за столом Соболевых сидел звукорежиссёр “Бизнес-центра” Евгений, звукорежиссер (бывший гастролёр) из городской студии Андрей, вокалист Валентин, ведущие вечера и семья Соболевых. Вспоминали гастроли, встречи “на чесах по кацапетовкам”, знакомства команд…
Андрей рассказал как познакомились с Фаиной на одной из БАМовских точек: “Мы тогда только начали гастрольную жизнь, государство разрешило работать не только от филармонии, но и как частникам, кооперативы там разные.… Ну, в общем, столкнулись в каком-то очередном по чёсу Доме культуры с блондинкой, такая улыбчивая, с какими-то афишами. Она вышла из кабинета директора, а я так и подумал, что она и есть директор, ну и спрашиваю: А можно у вас дать концерт...? она меня спрашивает: из какой я филармонии… я ей говорю, что частная контора….Вот тут улыбка и пропала, а мне стало страшно… хуже некуда, когда на одной точке работает два коллектива с разрывом даже в два дня – коллектив, выступающий вторым обязательно будет в прогаре, так как на него придет мало народа… Было решено дать концерт под открытым небом в парке двумя командами, дирекция согласилась оплатить расходы обеих команд. 9 мая – праздничный день! Вечером команды встретились на совещании – как работать по переменке блоками из четырех-пяти песен, или каждая отыгрывает свою программу и уезжает… Было решено, что лучше всем вместе, тем более что обе команды из Иркутска, так сказать родные лица на чужбине… В этот же вечер за всеобщим ужином, гитарист Александр из группы Андрея похвастался новыми примочками для своей гитары (педалей было пять) и посетовав, что в одной из песен его соло какое-то мертвое, он сказал: “Чтобы произвести больший эффект я, наверное, лучше упаду на сцене вместе с гитарой и буду как фирмач играть соло лёжа.…” Все, конечно, похихикали и забыли.
Настал день гала-концерта. Два комплекта аппаратуры. Сцена напоминала дремучий лес: стойки с микрофонами, треноги с клавишными, барабаны, бас-гитары и гитары. “Звуки музыки” отыграли первый заезд. Наступила очередь второго коллектива. Песни были зажигательные, радостные, “со слезою на глазах” – все-таки 9 мая! Заканчивая свой первый блок, группа стала исполнять одну из патриотических песен про убитого бойца. После второго куплета в песне предполагалось то зловещее мертвое соло гитариста Саши. Внезапно гитарист застыл в немой позе, уставившись на окружающие его со всех сторон примочки. Он нелепо сел на корточки и плюхнулся вместе с гитарой на своё мягкое место…соло закончилось три такта назад…уже на середине куплета он лёг на спину, а со словами припева “погиб боец” Саша закинул ногу на ногу и в таком положении доиграл песню…”
“– Да! Гастроли по БАМу и Бодайбо забыть невозможно, – произнёс до сих пор молчавший Евгений. – Я вспомнил, как мы работали на одном из приисков. – Народу в клубе набилось – яблоку негде упасть. Клуб рассчитан на сто посадочных мест, а на концерт пришло человек пятьсот! В общем, отыграли мы все песни по программе, ведущий объявляет, что концерт закончен,… а в зале гробовая тишина, как будто и нет никого. И тут из самых дальних рядов громкий возглас: “А чего ж так сразу “концерт закончен”! Давай по второму кругу!!!”
А у нас басист Федька, сам-то из Бодайбо, он и говорит: “Поиграть-то мы поиграем! Да не гоже голодных артистов держать так долго на сцене!” Тут по залу прошёл клич? и пятеро мужиков ушли в ночь,… зато какой стол через десять минут они нам забабахали! Там и картошечка? посыпанная укропом, малосольные огурчики, сало, строганина, и трёхлитровый пузырь шикарного самогона!!! Наверное, полночи после этого пели! И петь-то было в кайф, какие люди были неизбалованные, не то, что сейчас…”
Тут в разговор вступил Валентин. Он никогда не ездил на гастроли, работая по ресторанам и пивным барам – не представлялось возможности. Валя был очень культурный молодой человек. Он поведал недавнюю историю, произошедшую с ним в одном из иркутских ресторанов: “…В один из вечеров у нас в ресторане гуляла компания из пятнадцати человек. Люди очень культурные и воспитанные, только за весь вечер мне они не дали ни копейки! Песни заказывают, а денег не дают! Я, конечно, им пел, ведь в зале кроме них никого не было. Весь вечер я им пою, а они аплодируют после каждой песни и кричат “браво” и “бис”. Справедливости ради, хочу сказать, что я никогда ещё не слышал столько комплиментов о том, какой у меня богатый репертуар и божественный голос. Наконец, наступила полночь. Я с ними попрощался, и, собираясь уходить, услышал в спину: “Валентин! А вы не могли бы нам попеть ещё...?!” Вот тут я сделал единственную глупость! Женщина, которая это произнесла, находилась в двух метрах от меня. Я повернулся к ней лицом и очень аккуратно, чтобы не травмировать её чувственную натуру, стал объяснять, что я работаю с восьми вечера до двенадцати ночи, мне за это платят зарплату. И что если они хотят, чтобы я остался и попел им ещё, было бы неплохо мне подкинуть немножко деньжат…
Боже! Какой я был глупец! Реакция на мои слова была такой, как будто все окружающие меня люди схватились за оголённый кабель высоковольтной линии!!! Больше всех кричала эта женщина и именинник: “…Как!? За искусство брать деньги? Да кто вы такой? За искусство деньги?! Да вы… Да вы батенька – ВОР!!!” 
Ребята! Если бы меня в тот вечер назвали педерастом, мне было бы не так обидно!!!”
Вот так! В этой жизни кто-то пытается правильно упасть, а кого-то низвергают просто так. Так сказать на халяву!

----------


## Лев

> Больше всех кричала эта женщина и именинник: “…Как!? За искусство брать деньги? Да кто вы такой? За искусство деньги?!


:biggrin:

----------


## Евгений555

*Гонтий*,
 Привет ! 89140004994

----------


## Гонтий

*Евгений555*,
 Привет! Иркутск-FOREWER! 

*Русский менталитет*

Довелось семье Соболевых поработать и в югославском ресторане. Это был великолепный отель “Sun”. Находясь на окраине города, он был похож на белоснежный лист бумаги, зачем-то оставленный посреди мусорных куч. Строительство было давно закончено, асфальт лежал как ковер, кованые решетки чернели по всему периметру площади, выделенной государством, иными словами – маленький клочок Европы! Персонал состоял наполовину из югославов. Кухня была европейская, с добавлением весьма экстравагантных блюд, например: жареные колбаски, в которых фарш состоял из свежего мяса и копченой колбасы, бифштекс политый густыми сливками, запеченный во фритюре сыр, и многое другое, в общем, черный квадрат в красивой рамке, которой являлся общий антураж. Цены на все блюда подпирали потолок. Но, народ шёл и платил. Хозяйка отеля, её звали Офелия, очень любила русские романсы. Это, пожалуй, было первым и последним, после денег. Работа в отеле для Соболевых была не в тягость, а в удовольствие: никто не заставлял устраивать “танцы с саблями”, а главное можно было играть спокойную интеллектуальную музыку, к чему семья давно уже стремилась. 
Бывали дни, когда в ресторан, где работали Соболя, приходило мало народа. Однажды ресторан вообще пустовал. Тогда и произошло одно из событий, повергших всех в шок. Шёл второй час молчаливой работы музыкантов, когда в совершенно пустой зал вбежал мужчина с нервно бегающим взглядом и крикливо растрепанными волосами. Крикнув гарсону, чтобы тот принёс сто грамм коньяку, да побыстрее, он тенью отца Гамлета возник возле сцены. С многозначительной фразой: “Вы что думаете, что я какая-то очередная сволочь?”, он положил купюру в размере ста долларов на ритм-машинку, и быстро садясь за дальний столик, небрежно бросил: “Играйте!”. Оцепенение прошло за считанные секунды и музыканты в один голос спросили: “А что играть-то...?”. Мужчина опять мгновенно подбежал, бросая на ритм-машинку вторую сотку баксов: “Что хотите и быстрее!!!”… Никогда ещё песня “Yesterday” группы “the Beatles” не звучала так напряженно в исполнении трио Соболевых. Третья сотенная банкнота американского народа упала на барабаны с последними аккордами и заказом какой-нибудь песни на стихи Есенина. На третьем куплете “Ты жива ещё моя старушка”, мужчина подбежал к музыкантам, бросил четвёртую сотку баксов, сказал: “Я сейчас…” и канул в пустоту. Взглянув друг на друга и на четыре зелёных бумажки, реально лежащих на ритм-машинке, Соболя произнесли одну и ту же фразу: “Что это было?”. А зал лишь откликнулся дребезжанием бокалов на столах от проходящего мимо трамвая. Какая интересная штука жизнь… за каких-то восемь минут ты становишься веселее на четыреста долларов при совершенно пустом зале…
Восьмое марта обещало быть весёлым и незабываемым. Соболевы работали на первом этаже отеля. Ресторан вмещал в себя сотню человек. Дамы в колье, кавалеры во фраках, как пелось в песне Успенской, а самое главное, добрая половина этих господ была знакома по другим ресторанам с семьёй Соболевых. В начале вечера мадам Офелия подошла к музыкантам и сказала, чтобы они весь вечер играли романсы!!! После часа романсов гости подошли к музыкантам и заказали быстрые танцы, ведь сегодня праздник и надо радоваться, а романсы можно послушать и в будние дни! Через пять минут весь зал ресторана напоминал одновременно домашнюю вечеринку и поле сражения! Только последнее было видимо для ближних столов возле сцены. Народ веселился, танцевал, смеялся и радовался жизни, а мадам Офелия напоминала грозную рассерженную гусыню. Она ходила из одной стороны импровизированной сцены в другую и громко шипела. В тот вечер одна из компаний оставила сообщение в книге жалоб и предложений ресторана: “…Мадам Офелия!!! Прежде чем заниматься бизнесом в России, изучите русский менталитет!!!”
На одном из банкетов в этом же ресторане по случаю юбилея одного из пап города, мадам Офелия преподнесла юбиляру бутылку дорогого вина и музыкальный подарок – романс “Гори, гори моя звезда”. Романс исполнял известный артист драматического театра. Как он пел… как чувственно звучали в гробовой тишине слова: “Умру ли я, и над могилою гори, сияй моя звезда…” После песни юбиляр взял микрофон и сказал: “…Большое спасибо за подарок…только у меня один вопрос! Что вы меня хороните? Ведь я так хочу жить, мне всего лишь пятьдесят пять стукнуло!!!” 
Как-то вечером в ресторане отдыхали директора Интуриста. Соболевы уже как год там не работали, но знали про обстановку, которая творилась в стенах бывших пенатов. В компании гостей присутствовал двоюродный брат принцессы Дианы – лорд Мак Кензи. Зал был полон как никогда. Стол, за которым сидели почетные гости во главе с новым генеральным директором Интуриста, находился напротив музыкантов. И Александр Владимирович, не вставая с места, говорил какие песни петь для дорогого гостя из Великобритании. Спев добрую дюжину англоязычных песен, Фаина отставила микрофон в сторону и после очередного бесплатного заказа песни, сказала: “Дорогой Александр Владимирович, насколько мне не изменяет память, я уже как год у вас не работаю, что вы тут командуете! Командую парадом здесь я!!!” Все это сопровождалось голливудской улыбкой в легкой форме виртуального пинка под зад. На что Александр Владимирович, резко выкрикнув от неожиданности: “Фая!!!”, утратил былую помпезность с криком, забыв как изображается дыхание, и уже спустя несколько секунд, восстановив независимый вид, продолжил: “…Я тебя обожаю!” В тот вечер святую барму давал даже лорд – пятьдесят баксов! А за чардаш, исполненный Фаиной, Мак Кензи даже поцеловал сибирской скрипачке руку!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вот так! В этой жизни кто-то пытается правильно упасть, а кого-то низвергают просто так. Так сказать на халяву!


 :Ok:  здорво!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> А за чардаш, исполненный Фаиной, Мак Кензи даже поцеловал сибирской скрипачке руку!


Браво!!! И Фаине и Максу, который так колоритно все описывал!

----------


## Вадимыч

> А зал лишь откликнулся дребезжанием бокалов на столах от проходящего мимо трамвая


Гениальная фраза!

----------


## Гонтий

*Блюз в Иркутске*

С Романом Туевым мы познакомились, работая в югославском отеле. Отмечая свой день рождения, он был удивлён разнообразием нашего репертуара, и в конце вечера оставил нам номер своего телефона. Роман планировал осенью открыть ресторан “Кафе ритм-н-блюз”. Туда и пригласили семью Соболевых в качестве музыкантов. Так как название заведения было блюзовым, то и репертуар предполагал существенную корректировку. Максим даже написал песню про этот ресторан, она так и называлась “Кафе ритм-н-блюз”. Записывали на студии у одного из знакомых бизнесменов. Ресторан был расположен в центре города в двухэтажном здании на первом этаже. На втором же зелёные поля бильярдных столов и вечно снующих вокруг них игроков радовали глаз и кошелёк, начиная с золотой вывески: Бильярдный клуб – “Олимп”. Оба заведения принадлежали семье Туевых. За год работы в “Блюзе”, Соболевы написали несколько произведений для поддержания имиджа ресторана, а так же выступали с разными музыкантами из филармонии. Георгий готовился к сольному концерту в органном зале, и репетиции часто проходили в ресторане перед работой, так как в филармонии шли стеной концерты. Струнный квартет, исполняющий в основном классику, был в восторге от музыки, которую они исполняли вместе с трио Соболевых. Когда на репетициях в ресторане новоиспеченный септет исполнял the Beatles, Chick Corea, Queen, Earth Wind & Fire, повара выскакивали из горячего цеха, а в дверях выстраивались “витязи” с бильярдными киями. 
 В то время трио Соболевых очень часто приглашали играть на закрытых правительственных раутах, и в ресторан требовалась “замена” на эти дни. Как по мановению волшебной палочки злого колдуна к этому времени в Иркутске осталось всего четыре команды, играющих на инструментах, музыкантов. Все они были заняты в других заведениях, поэтому найти “замену” было проблематично. 
Выпускники училища искусств создали джазовую команду, в составе которой были: саксофон, контрабас, фортепиано, гитара, ударные и вокал. Предложив свои услуги, они пригласили Туева на прослушивание. Толсто окрашенные серой краской стены училищного подвала, всем своим видом пытались спрятать свою старость и ненависть к музыке. В узенькой комнатке с высокими потолками у противоположной от двери стены кое-как втиснулась ударная установка. На прослушивание пришло трое музыкантов: басист, ударник и саксофонист. На вопросительный взгляд Туева, Максим (которого Роман попросил присутствовать на прослушивании) тихо и хладнокровно ответил: “…Будут играть черный БиБоп…” Но даже намётанный глаз музыканта и некоторый опыт общения с “училищными эстрадниками” не смогли предугадать дальнейшей развертки событий. Для большей концентрации над музыкой, ребята из училища предложили погасить свет и зажечь единственную свечку, одиноко скорчившуюся на пианино, делящем данную клетушку на сцену и полтора метра зрительского зала. Контрабас заиграл синкопированный рисунок из Final Frontier (Chick Corea’93). Поначалу звук контрабаса, поднимаясь над головой, застревал в потолочных перекрытиях, смешиваясь с hi-hat ударных, будоража чешущиеся ушные раковины. Но вот добавилась бочка с малым барабаном и трубно взревел “иерихонский саксофон”. На слушателей обрушился шквал шестнадцатых сыплющихся вместе с потолочной известкой. Соло на барабанах было не только очень громким и продублированным противоположной стеной с миллисекундной задержкой, но и весьма долгим – целых двадцать четыре такта! Когда всё было кончено и зажгли свет, Туев сидел в прямом смысле этого слова – потрясенным! После недолгого разговора с ребятами, Роман выяснил, что в джазе можно играть не только биг-бэндами и полноценными ансамблями, но и дуэтами, например, вокал и контрабас, саксофон и ударные, и так далее. 
Как бывает приятно смотреть на голубое чистое небо, на прохожих – молча обходящих двух мужчин, которые, открыв по банке пива, наслаждались в тот момент тишиной шумных городских улиц!

----------


## Гонтий

*От блюза к шансону*

Вы не задумывались почему, заходя в ресторан, где вы достаточно часто бываете и дружны с музыкальным ансамблем этого заведения, каждый раз вы невольно окидываете сцену, где стоит слегка пыльная аппаратура? Музыкантов ещё нет, но вы уже жаждете с кем-то повстречаться из них как со старым приятелем! И каково же ваше разочарование, когда на сцене нет знакомой аппаратуры, а на ваш немой вопрос официантка говорит вам, что эти музыканты здесь больше не работают. Увы, но практически в семидесяти пяти случаях из ста, музыканты уходят с насиженных мест не по собственной воле. В основном это происходит из-за того, что руководство ресторана решило внести новые коррективы в работу ансамбля, например, работать свыше четырёх часов (мировой стандарт), работать до последнего клиента, или ещё более унизительное – “работа на входных” то есть, сколько людей пришло, столько и получи. Бывают моменты, когда из-за высоких цен, или безобразной кухни перестают ходить постоянные клиенты. Вину же перекладывают само собой на оркестр – плохо играют, паршивцы! Старый репертуар, зажрались, слишком много требуют внимания к своим персонам (такое происходит когда не дай Господь, попросишь маленькую комнатку для того, чтоб оставлять менее дорогие инструменты и концертные костюмы на хранение, или попросить сделать на сцене бордюр от вечно заваливающихся на инструменты пьяных “в зюзю” танцоров).
В очередной раз, вылетев на фанерном аэроплане, который наскоро был сколочен из новых планов руководства, потерявшегося за поворотом ресторана, Соболевы полгода бороздили по банкетному поприщу иркутских площадей. Залетев однажды в маленькое кафе “Лейла”, что находилось в Ново-Ленино, музыканты обрели постоянную работу. Кафе было расположено в жилом пятиэтажном доме, на первом этаже. Публика… никогда не забыть этих лиц! Люди, которые привыкли к хамскому обращению, пользующиеся всеми благами цивилизации, но вышвырнутые за борт культуры и человеколюбия… Работа в “Лейле” напоминала концерты в филармонии. Свечи горели на столах и тишина, когда играл ансамбль: классика, романсы, музыка из фильмов, западные песни, каждый из посетителей думал о своём, но таком тихом и личном. Люди тянулись к прекрасному, непонятному, такому далёкому и недоступному, но настолько жмущему и теребящему всё внутри. Часто подходили и спрашивали, поём ли мы свои авторские песни. Максима как прорвало, в течение двух месяцев работы в кафе он написал около десяти песен в “шансоне”. Одна из них так и называлась – “Кафе Лейла”. Когда она впервые прозвучала, посетители уже всем залом подпевали второй и последующий припевы, с каждым разом всё уверенней: “…А вдруг на тачку бабок нет – купи себе велосипэд!
И в Ново-Ленино крути быстрей пэдали.
Здесь мы поём часов с восьми, 
с собой друзей своих возьми. 
На “Школьной” в “Лейле” позабудь свои печали…”.
Когда Соболевы работали в “Лейле”, в одном из участков милиции трагически погибает известный иркутский музыкант Игорь Овечкин. Под впечатлением от столь мрачных вестей, невольно Соболевым вспомнился случай, когда они встретили Игоря с большим газетным свёртком в руках, спешащим летним вечером. Он подошёл к машине, на вопрос: “Как дела? Куда бежишь?”. Ответил: “…Да-а…вот встретил старую знакомую. Я когда был ещё пацаном вместе сидели за одной партой. Я “сел”…она вышла замуж, двое детей. Вот в гости пригласила, розы купил! Всё-таки, столько лет не виделись?!”
Макс выхватил букет, укутанный не по сезону в газетную шубу, и со словами “Я сейчас” скрылся в гастрономе. В то время уже почти в каждом большом магазине существовал упаковочный прилавок. Желтые розы были прекрасны в золотой обертке, обвязанной шелковой лентой. 
С того момента прошло всего два года. Игоря не стало. В тот вечер, когда Соболевы об этом узнали, домой возвращались в дикой тишине, лишь мотор машины пытался пробиться в затуманенное сознание случившегося. А ночью была написана песня “Розы в газете”.
Если два часа работы трио Соболевых в кафе “Лейла” и напоминали чем-то филиал филармонии, то следующие два были самыми что называется “расколбасными”. Свечи тушились, зажигалась светомузыка и начинались “половецкие пляски”! Ах, как было весело и дружно. В кафе было три зала. В среднем, где была расположена сцена, курить было запрещено, несмотря на это, возвращаясь домой с работы все вещи снимались на пороге, а тело шло в душ. Запах от одежды убивал комаров на лету, нечто среднее между аммиаком и слезоточивым газом. Инструменты же и коммутационные кабели проходили санобработку каждую неделю.

----------


## Гонтий

*Земля Обетованная.*

В один из вечеров по бегущей строке на одном из каналов в телевизоре передали рекламу, что в кафе “Снежинка” требуются музыканты, по вопросам обращаться к директору ресторана “Ностальжи”. В ресторане директором работала бывшая официантка из Интуриста Ирина Петровна. Узнав, что Соболевы хотят устроиться в “Снежинку”, Петровна сказала: “…Вот уж?! Будете работать у меня в “Ностальжи! А то, что аппаратура на сцене, так “они” здесь больше не работают!”. 
Новогодние праздники 2002 года проходили в разных местах. “Банкеты на стороне” – самый прибыльный вид заработка у любой команды, умеющей это делать. На новогодние же банкеты расписание трио Соболевых составлялось уже в октябре! Из-за своей порядочности (ведь ни на один из банкетов никогда не составлялось договора) Соболя в этот год не поехали в Лапландию на всю новогоднюю неделю вместе с одной из компаний бизнесменов, предложившей им не только бесплатный проезд и проживание для всей семьи, но и значительную сумму валюты. Увы, такое бывает не так часто, как хотелось бы! Оставшись в холодном Иркутске, Георгий, Фаина и Максим продолжили благое дело – внося культуру, так сказать, и радость в массы. Вынося – охрипшие голоса, оглохшие уши от колонок и эмоции “чужого Нового года”. Самый лучший праздник для музыкантов – это первое января, когда все спят после долгого запоя, и только одиноко шатающиеся люди-тени по улицам, подтверждают существование населения на земле. Вот в такой момент и раздался телефонный звонок в деревенском хомутовском доме, где жили Георгий и Фаина. Звонил Роман Туев: “…Ребята! Я знаю, что вы устали, но у моей жены сегодня день рождения! И она сказала, что самым лучшим подарком для неё будет ваше присутствие в качестве музыкантов”. Как только Соболевы не сопротивлялись!:
– Мы устали таскать аппаратуру – говорили они. 
– А я помогу вместе с охранниками ресторана! – вторил он.
– У нас нет голосов, полное не смыкание связок – сопротивлялись музыканты.
– Я сам буду петь. – Не отступал Туев. Их словесная дуэль постепенно из пианиссимо, делая здоровое крещендо, обратилась в шквальную воронку, постепенно поглощавшую разбитое состояние и сонливость всей семьи…
Туев не обманул! – на арене где в этот день выступали охрипшие акулы шоу-бизнеса иркутских ресторанов, был новый солист, усердно исполнявший вокальные партии!
Каждые двадцать минут три фужера со ста граммами коньяка “Hennessey” подносились официанткой, и к концу вечера пустых бокалов на сцене набралась добрая дюжина… Как было плохо второго января!!!
Работа в “Ностальжи” была ровная и спокойная. В ресторан приходила светская интеллигенция. Одним из самых ярких событий, произошедших в этом ресторане, была встреча 2003-го года. За два месяца до новогодней ночи, ресторан не смог продать ни одного билета. И буквально за четыре дня до выбрасывания обложки от отрывного календаря, в Иркутск приехали друзья семьи Соболевых, одна из самых весёлых компаний, решившая отметить Новый год в родном Иркутске. Здесь были: супруги Морозиковы (бизнесмены приехавшие из Владивостока, знакомые с Соболями ещё по “Азии”), Василий Никитин (известный хоккеист, прилетевший с чемпионата из Новосибирска) и его жена Юлия, Андрей “Питерский” (бизнесмен из Петербурга с иркутскими корнями) и его супруга Оксана, и еще несколько человек. Ребята все поющие, культурно-любящие жизнь! В одном из перерывов на перекур Андрюха “Питерский” – ярый “болела” иркутской хоккейной команды “Сибскана”, заговорив о достижениях этой команды в чемпионате и иркутских “болелах”, самых сплоченных и дисциплинированных в России, обратился к Максиму: “Макс! А слабо написать про нас - болельщиков, которые не только в Иркутск, но и в другие города приезжают поболеть за нашу “Сибскану”!”
Это была великолепная идея! Хоть “Сибскана” и имела несколько песен, посвященных ей, предложение написать песню, посвященную её болельщикам, было весьма заманчивым. 
А тем временем праздничная ночь уступала свои права первому утру 2003-го года. В залах ресторана не было окон, выходящих на улицу, только висевшие на стене часы предательски точно показывали быстротечность времени. В десять часов утра все поехали в сауну, а в три часа дня по домам.
Через неделю Максим позвонил Андрею: “Ты заказывал песню? Приезжай! Я написал “Гимн болельщиков Сибсканы”. Кто помнит эту песню, сразу вспоминают мощные гитарные рифы подвизгивающей гитары, два экспрессивно летящих голоса, поющих в октаву. Ничего этого не было, когда она впервые звучала для единственного слушателя в одной из спален квартиры Максима. Но даже при пустой аранжировке (бас, барабаны, орган, дудки) Андрей прочувствовал всю мощь композиции. (За два дня до этого Андрей и Максим составили список слов, составляющих жаргон болельщика). После прослушивания Андрей сказал две фразы: “Сколько стоит записать?” и “Когда будет готово?” Он уехал и вернулся с деньгами для записи песни в студии. Было решено сначала записать песню, потом найти спонсора, который её купит и подарит всему Иркутску на стадионе “Труд”.
Песня прозвучала на закрытии сезона в Иркутске. Восемь тысяч буклетов раздали тогда на стадионе. Буклеты, где с одной стороны был текст песни, а с другой пятипроцентная скидка во всех супермаркетах “Цезарь” – генеральном спонсоре песни, до сих пор хранятся у многих “болел”. На вырученные деньги от продажи песни, Максим купил свой первый компьютер. В салоне магазина он познакомился с рыжим подростком, который впоследствии стал единственным программистом, обслуживающим в дальнейшем всю семью Соболевых, поставляя современный музыкальный софт. “Viper” – оказался хорошим учителем в освоении компьютера. 
А у Соболевых появилась возможность больше никогда не обращаться в чужие студии для записи своих творческих идей.

----------


## Гонтий

*Студийная работа*

В конце 90-х был создан формат “.mp3”. Многие студии на западе пошли с молотка, так как аудио-диски практически перестали покупать – ведь можно скачать с Интернета любое произведение, не приобретая целый диск из-за одной понравившейся композиции. Компьютер уверенной походкой входил в каждый дом, приковывая к своему монитору и детей и взрослых, давая возможность забыть о реальности в виртуальных мирах, объединяя людей со всего мира net-паутиной, он где-то разрывал семейные узы, но эта книга, увы, не об этом. 
Георгий и Максим давно мечтали о качественном многодорожечном рекордере. Приобретя же компьютер – мечта стала явью! Вот он! Стоит на столе, мерцая монитором, бесшумно дыша вентиляторами, подмигивая оптической мышкой… Знакомство с музыкальным софтом происходило быстро, так как частые записи в чужих студиях проходили не только в работе над материалом, переигрывая определённые куски, но и прослушиванием, а обязательное редактирование записи само собой происходило на виртуальных монтажных столах. 
– Ах, почему же не было такой возможности ещё год назад, когда я писал альбом с детьми, – вспоминал Максим. – Нам тогда пришлось писать весь альбом на магнитофон “Technics”. Конечно, ощущение было незабываемым, ведь в записи участвовали одиннадцать детей-подростков, бывших участников команды КВН “Чудо в перьях” и обстановка в небольшой спальне Стаса (сына Максима) напоминала погром в переполненном людьми автобусе. Максим сидел за пультом, в руках держа гитару, изредка нажимая кнопку секвенсора, Антон (юноша, ставший в дальнейшем известным рэпером) сидел за виниловым проигрывателем и усердно исполнял скратч на детских сказках, звучащих со старых пластинок. Лиза, одна из шести угловатых девчонок (через семь лет закончила Академию искусств, работает вокалисткой за границей ), исполняла незатейливые песни, написанные самим Максимом в детстве и отобранные на общем совете всей командой. Пытаясь петь ещё нестройными пачками ломающихся юношеских голосов, одиннадцать человек самоотверженно держались до последней песни. В основу альбома были положены рэповые куплеты приветственных песен, исполняемых на КВНах, песни про любовь. Так же в тот альбом вошли “песня про Масложиркомбинат” (спонсора школы по ремонту здания) и “Школа № 5” (которую до сих пор ставят в записи того времени два раза в году – 1 сентября и на выпускном балу). Альбом был записан на одном общем дыхании и разошёлся огромным тиражом – пиратским вариантом, дети переписывали его друг у друга. Родители, уже через три недели стали звонить Соболевым и просить записывать новые песни – так как в “Этих песнях” они уже знают все слова и после мыльных сериалов по Первому каналу устраивают концерты под кассету “Чуда в перьях”. “Любовь под водой” так называлась композиция из одноимённого первого и к сожалению последнего альбома, прозвучала вместе с песней о школе в одной из передач по Радио России. 
Студийная работа – очень тяжелая и трудоёмкая не только в физическом и эмоциональном плане. Иногда приходится записывать бесталанные произведения авторов с толстым кошельком и вредным характером. Студийный аранжировщик, прослушав весь материал под гитару или фортепиано, уже слышит, какие инструменты должны присутствовать в будущем шедевре, в то время как автор спит и видит себя “на коне с шашкой”.
Из всех проектов, которые писались в домашней студии Максима, больше всего запомнился двойной альбом на английском языке с доцентом Дмитрием Бокмельдером. Дима преподавал американский разговорный язык (сленг) в университете. Семья Соболевых познакомилась с ним на одном из вручений дипломов и сертификатов бакалавров на сибирско-американском факультете менеджмента. Официальная часть программы была за спиной, уже на фуршете в одной из коротких пауз между песнями и тостами Дима подошел к Максу.
– Я бы хотел, чтобы вы послушали мои песни…, – произнёс Дмитрий.
На что Максим лаконично ответил: – Подойдите к Фаине, она сейчас свободна…
Фаина же, выслушав просьбу доцента в очках с толстой оправой, отфутболила Диму обратно к Максу.
Во вторник в квартире Соболевых на Синюшиной горе состоялась встреча-прослушивание. Песни Димы потрясли не только Максима, но и его супругу Татьяну, которая в этот момент была занята на кухне сотворением очередного кулинарного изыска. Больше всего понравилась песня “Shilling a day”, на слова Киплинга. Именно её Максим и решил аранжировать бесплатно. Несмотря на то, что Дима в первую встречу произнёс сакраментальную фразу: “…Я пишу песни в стиле ритм-н-блюз!”, песня получилась в англо-французском шансоне. В ней шла речь о войне Англии с Индией, бывшем участнике этой компании, которому королева дала пенсию – шиллинг в день, на который солдат живёт припеваючи.… В середине песни шёл проигрыш-куплет, записанный духовыми инструментами, он казался каким-то пустым. Было решено, что Дима произнесёт в этом месте речитатив солдата о том, как хороша жизнь, что благодаря этой пенсии – кровь уже давно превратилась в спирт (из-за того, что он пьёт каждый день в кабачке у дороги), что у него есть подруга, у которой одна нога короче другой, но это его не смущает. Когда речь уже была записана на треке и размещена по музыке, не хватало пяти-шести слов, которые были сочинены Димой в мгновение ока! На вопрос Максима: “что ты сказал?” Дима ответил: “Ну, понимаешь, ты предложил, чтоб у неё одна нога была короче другой, а я добавил, что у неё ещё и разные груди!!!”
Записав ещё одно произведение Димы, Максим привез запись на Радио России. Главный редактор была дружна с семьёй Соболевых. Услышав историю знакомства и записи этих песен, Лариса предложила сделать передачу с Дмитрием.
Найдя спонсоров для дальнейшей записи альбома, Дима стал часто появляться в воскресные дни на Синюшиной Горе. Спальня, где стоял компьютер и находились все музыкальные инструменты, закрываясь простой межкомнатной дверью, содержала в своём чреве диван, шкаф и огромный холодильник, к которому маленькая Сонечка имела неограниченный доступ. В записи альбома помимо клавишной студии аранжировщика использовались натуральные инструменты, такие как: акустическая гитара, соло-гитара, перкуссия, блок-флейта, банджо, губная гармошка. Приезжая в полдень, Дима уезжал в полночь, прижимая к груди очередной диск с новой записанной песней. Обычно весь процесс происходил так: Дима исполнял два раза выбранную песню под гитару или фортепиано. Потом новоиспеченный дуэт шёл на кухню и наслаждался свежесваренным кофе – семья Соболевых всегда гордилась приготовлением этого напитка. За столом говорилось о погоде, о семье и абсолютно далёком от музыки, которую собирались писать через какие-то десять-пятнадцать минут. Следующим этапом были два повторных прослушивания песни под инструмент, обычно прерывающиеся в самом неожиданном месте коротким: “Заткнись” или “тишина”, и наступал момент сосредоточенной работы над аранжировкой. После того, как был записан последний инструментальный трек, начиналась работа над характером вокальной партии. Дима, обладая уникальным тембром, имел небольшой диапазон. Характер аранжировки одной из песен предполагал мощный, даже жестокий вокальный драйв, в то время как в песне говорилось о нежной любви двух сердец… вот, так и родилась “Песня киллера”!
Как раз в этот период Максим стал писать песни для московских олигархов. Всё произошло быстро и неожиданно. Однажды во вторник вечером Максима подвозил домой один из иркутских бизнесменов. У Андрея, так звали его, был друг, который давно уже перебрался из глубинки в Москву, и у которого на этой неделе в субботу должен был состояться праздничный ужин по случаю дня рождения. Составив “личное дело” на еще не испеченного именинника, Максим за ночь написал текст к песне, а утром сочинив музыку и сделав аранжировку, он записал её на студии. После обеда Андрей заехал к Максиму забрать диск. Когда Макс подошёл к компьютеру, на клавиатуре лежало семьсот долларов, а на верхней купюре было написано единственное слово: “Спасибо”.
В один из таких приездов, уже сидя за кухонным столом и наслаждаясь кофе с коньяком, Андрей спросил: “Макс! Ну, а что можно ещё подарить вместе с твоей песней человеку, у которого всё есть?” У Максима была знакомая художница Ирина, которая оформляла его первую книгу. Предложив подарить картину, Максим услышал весьма интересную историю: “…Был тут как-то я без финансов, а на день рождения к человеку пригласили! Я, в общем, зашел к знакомому олигарху – у него картинная галерея своя, вот он и предложил – возьми, говорит, любую картину со стены, рассчитаешься потом, когда будут деньги… Я взял какую-то мазню восьмисотого года… уже полгода прошло, у меня с тех пор хорошо дела идут, а за картину я до сих пор расплачиваюсь – мазня какая-то и стоит такие бабки охрененные!”
Быстро переварив информацию, доедая кусочек торта, Максим предложил: “А ты закажи бисквитный торт килограмм на пять, чтобы по краю сделали рамку, будто багет, а посередине черный квадрат Малевича…” Пальцы Андрея забегали по телефонной трубке в поиске нужного телефона. На следующий день он вылетел в Москву. День рождения Кирилла отмечали двадцать девятого декабря. В обед тридцать первого декабря, Максим позвонил Андрею поздравить его с Новым годом и заодно узнать, как прошло московское мероприятие: “Ну что тебе сказать? Песню, конечно, все ждали, было приятно смотреть на их вытянутые довольные рожи, когда слушали её. А вот “Малевича” доели сегодня утром, перед вылетом из Москвы. С Новым Годом тебя, Макс!”

----------


## Гонтий

*Концерты Георгия Соболева*

В тот период, когда Соболя каждые четыре-пять месяцев меняли то кафе “Караван” на ресторан “Орион”, а в дальнейшем ресторан “Золотой Овен” на “Трактир на Тихвинской”, рабочие дни составляли лишь четверг, пятница и суббота. В остальные дни каждый музыкант из команды занимался личной жизнью. Конечно, в свободные от работы дни вся семья собиралась в Хомутово на шашлыки и репетиции новых песен. Как раз к этому моменту закончилось грандиозное строительство усадьбы Соболевых-старших. Оно длилось шесть долгих лет. Больше всех радовался Георгий, ведь основной строитель был он, и на время строительства классическая гитарная музыка сделала ритенуто, которое длилось до завершения стройки. Вот он, миг! Когда можно наконец привести руки в форму, заниматься не заколачиванием гвоздей и распилкой всяких досок, а целиком посвятить себя гитаре. Георгий недавно приобрёл испанский мастеровой инструмент. Гитара имела певучий и запоминающийся своеобразный тембр. Долгое время Георгий сравнивал его с тембрами великих гитаристов прошлых лет, записи которых хранились на пластинках, кассетах и дисках. И каждый раз Соболев-старший приходил к выводу – его гитара имела яркий звук и непостижимо долгий сустейн – можно было провести рукой по струнам и пойти пить кофе, зайдя же в комнату обратно было слышно, как струны вибрировали, словно тлеющие огоньки костра, который догорает на рассвете.
2001 год был воскрешением Георгия-гитариста! И самое первое что пришло как озарение свыше – это сыграть концерт номер три Мауро Джулиани – современника великого Николо Паганини. Музыка Джулиани была так же феерична и виртуозна, как и каприсы великого скрипача. За всю историю Иркутской области, а это триста с лишним лет, никто не играл этой музыки. Было весьма символично дать концерт в польском костеле – органном зале. До концерта оставались считанные месяцы, которые проходили в репетициях со струнным квартетом под управлением Юрия Леня. Несмотря на такую экстравагантную фамилию, Юра был полной противоположностью её смысла. Техничный, напористый, вечно ищущий глубину музыки, трудяга. Квартет был сыгран за долгие годы своего существования, музыканты старой закалки, ещё помнящие Георгия по симфоническому оркестру как концертмейстера контрабасов и классического гитариста. Ведь в своё время Соболев играл на гитаре с оркестром концерты Иванова-Крамского, Антонио Вивальди и других композиторов. Холодным февральским утром нового тысячелетия в усадьбе Соболевых состоялась генеральная репетиция. Запись её была произведена на обычный магнитофон, затем оцифрована и записана на лазерный диск. И вот наступил день концерта. Накал нервного напряжения всей семьи Соболевых был сравним с электрической лампочкой. Полный зал людей, цветы в их руках и доброжелательные улыбки в сторону музыкантов сняли нервозность и влили тепло в холодные руки, обнимающие гитару. К концу первой части концерта зал был покорен как крепость. Было такое ощущение, что стены зрительской крепости рушились с каждым искрометным пассажем, разрывая в клочья тьму бездарей, закрывавших до этого времени небосвод, на котором загоралась заря новой эры – эры Того, Кто был всегда на Своём Месте! Незыблемого своим исполнительским талантом и техничной виртуозностью! После концерта, всю творческую бригаду, обслуживающую мероприятие, а так же и музыкантов ждал фуршет, устроенный в честь пробуждения Георгия-гитариста.
Не прошло и полгода, как Соболев-старший записывает первый сольный альбом “Металл и Нейлон” – первая часть которого адресована любителям регтаймов (T.Flint, S.Joplin) и блюзов (D.Norris, E.Clapton). Вторая же полностью состоит из классических произведений (И.Альбенис, С.Абреу). Параллельно готовится к выпуску первый нотный одноименный сборник, который Георгий собственноручно набирает в компьютерном нотном редакторе. Складывается такое ощущение, что этот год не властен над усадьбой Соболевых. Там жизнь течёт по своим законам и параллелям. Не успевает остыть печатный станок в типографии от первого “Металла и Нейлона”, как в печать отдаётся второй сборник “Тет-а-тет”. И сразу же выходит на кассетах одноименный альбом, в который входят любимые мелодии среднего слушателя такие как “Эммануэль”, “Профессионал”, “Шербургские зонтики”, “Бесаме мучо”. 
Следующий год маэстро посвящает другим инструментам. Русская балалайка и американское банджо, поселившиеся на одной из стен дома, прорезают по утрам деревенские зорьки. Летом 2002 года в усадьбе устраиваются домашние концерты для гостей. К этому времени в балалаечный репертуар входят произведения Андреева – виртуоза балалаечника. А в утреннюю пору гуси и индюки Фаины выплясывают чечетку под банджо Георгия.
С приходом 2003 года приходит новое озарение – концерт светской музыки. Вновь стены органного зала приветствуют легким эхом прозрачную музыку Вивальди, Карулли, Джулиани, Скарлатти. В нынешний состав входит: Ю.Лень – скрипка, М.Беляева – скрипка, О.Еремина – альт, А.Карпов – валторна, В.Иванов – валторна. На этот раз все мужчины облачены в ливреи и камзолы, а дамы в старинные платья, взятые напрокат в музыкальном театре. Всё действо освещается четырьмя толстыми свечами, стоящими на высоких кованых подсвечниках, подаренных накануне концерта Соболевым семьёй кузнецов. Концерт насквозь пропитан музыкой 18-19 в.в, стремление сделать его близким тому времени удалось как никогда. После заключительных аккордов гитары – бурные аплодисменты и цветы, цветы, цветы…
После празднеств Нового 2004 года, выходит в свет новый гитарный альбом “Я знаю почему”. Самое удивительное в этом альбоме в том, что Георгий стремится достигнуть единения со слушателем. Здесь присутствует и “Мой ласковый и нежный зверь” – вальс, приостанавливающий летящую как птица жизнь, буквально сбивая с ног мелодией, которая звучит как отдалённая канонада на басовых струнах гитары. Каждая мелодия, словно продолжение жизни, а быть может и сплетение разных судеб под одной крышей гостиницы “Я знаю почему”…
Пятого мая того же года в иркутской филармонии проходит “Концерт классической гитары”. В концерте звучат произведения: Родриго, Вивальди, Гомеса. На сцене скрипки, альты, виолончель, арфа, валторны, английский рожок, клавесин. Всего тринадцать музыкантов и четыреста зрителей в зале.
Все концерты, которые давал и даёт Георгий Соболев как сольный гитарист, проходят раз году. Каждый концерт уникален тем, что он всего лишь один единственный. Он не стремится заработать на них деньги – это его самовыражение и дань великим композиторам всех времён. В данный момент Георгий готовит сольную программу на банджо, состоящую из регтаймов и музыки кантри в стиле Блюграсс, а также блюзовую на две гитары и губную гармошку. Георгий Соболев – гитарист, композитор и простой человек, которому всегда широко распахнуты двери Музыки.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Было такое ощущение, что стены зрительской крепости рушились с каждым искрометным пассажем, разрывая в клочья тьму бездарей, закрывавших до этого времени небосвод, на котором загоралась заря новой эры – эры Того, Кто был всегда на Своём Месте!


 :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Гонтий

*Mazaykina*
Вот умеет же сказать красиво!:biggrin:

*Нам песня строить и жить помогает*

Почему сцену для музыкантов во многих ресторанах строят возле туалета? Парадокс, но на этот вопрос не знает ответа никто! А тем временем, туалетная дверь в пиццерии “Фигаро” зачастую сбивала музыкантов с ритма. Работая так же только в четверг, пятницу и субботу, Соболевы превратились в банкетную команду. В своё время Максим шутил, говоря:“…Играем как свадьбы, так и похороны”, даже не предполагая что эта фраза станет в некоторой степени внеплановым девизом команды. Ещё работая в Интуристе на Байкале поступил первый звонок с предложением отыграть панихиду одному бандитскому авторитету. Его убили, когда он открыл дверь, как казалось ему, друзьям. Зрелище было ужасным, это произошло на глазах его жены и детей. После того как Соболя поиграли возле гроба убиенного дома, безапелляционным голосом устроителей сего действа было предложено поиграть на стадионе “Локомотив”, где с телом прощалась вся братва города. Несмотря на то что это был совершенно незнакомый семье Соболевых человек, сердце каждого музыканта сжималось от скорби и печали. Хоронили его как барона,  а жил как последний дервиш, чтя воровской закон. На стадионе, напившись валокордина и валерьянки, всем стало чуть-чуть повеселее. Когда стали выносить тело из здания, Максим включил на синтезаторе тембр кафедрального органа, и в колонки полилась музыка из кинофильма “Крестный отец”. Мелодия полная трагизма, шесть человек несущих дубовый гроб, и толпа мафиози одетых в норковые шубы, увешанных золотом и бриллиантами. Как говорится – Бог любит Троицу!!! По дороге на кладбище похоронный кортеж ехал в сопровождении десяти машин ГАИ. В этот день был страшный мороз, и акустические инструменты на кладбище не выдержали и окончательно расстроились после первой же мелодии. Когда музыканты в абсолютной тишине складывали скрипку и гитару в футляры, подошел мужчина, положив в скрипичный футляр толстенный конверт с деньгами, он произнес: “Наша жизнь коротка и непредсказуема. Если меня не станет, я хочу, чтобы мои похороны отыграли только вы!”… и мои… и мои, – послышались голоса из толпы. Потом были бизнесмены…
С банкетами же все было намного проще и радостней. Пятнадцать лет тому назад, работая в филармонии, Георгий, как будто предвидя дальнейшую судьбу семьи, стал готовить программу на трио Соболевых. Их индивидуальные концерты проходили в библиотеках, домах отдыха и культуры. Репертуар состоял из эстрадных и авторских песен. Концерты семьи музыкантов воспринимали как маленький праздник, приехавший в рутинные серые будни. Если на первых концертах использовались маленькие активные пятидесятиватные колонки и две гитары со скрипкой, перевозимые на легковой машине, то в нынешнее время аппаратура трио Соболевых доставляется вместительным микроавтобусом, за баранкой которого сидит Георгий: четыре гитары, скрипка, банджо, мощные колонки, клавишные и много-много всяких чемоданов и чемоданчиков. Любой среднестатистический концерт длится максимум два часа, в то время как работа на банкетах иногда переходит шестичасовой рубеж. В течение всего банкета приходится следить за тостами и стараться исполнять песни так сказать в тему, благо, что репертуар трио Соболевых достаточно богат. Группа меняла направления и формат своих концертов за эти годы много раз. Был период, когда целая программа была посвящена таким стилям как Рэйв, Хаус, Брейк-бит, Джангл и драм-н-бас. С каждым годом репертуар претерпевал изменения и в данный момент его составляют песни, просеянные сквозь дуршлаг времени. 
Когда-то, в девяностых годах, когда Соболевы работали уже как трио, их пригласили поиграть в Областное управление коммунальным хозяйством. Денег в управлении не было, зато были батареи и трубы. Наверное, сейчас это кажется нелепым и смешным, но именно это приобретение было ключевым в вопросе построения усадьбы. Ведь эти двенадцать батарей целый год лежали в прихожей новоленинской квартиры Соболевых. Потом были банкеты в строительных организациях, так же богатых на друзей и находящихся в денежных затруднениях. Дрова, уголь, бетонные блоки и брус – всё это со временем стало неотъемлемой частью бартерной работы по вымирающим предприятиям, доживающим последние годы перед их продажей в частные владения.

----------


## Гонтий

*Эпилог*

Мне грустно, не потому что это последняя глава в моей книге, и в лучшем случае мои “Записки иркутского музыканта” Вы поставите на вашу книжную полку, ну а в худшем Вы оставите сей труд где-нибудь в парке на лавочке. Мне грустно, потому что этих историй было так мало в моей жизни. Однажды отец сказал мне – ты не горишь сынок, а тлеешь! Музыкант должен гореть страстью к любимому делу, к музыке, к женщине. Жизнь не должна быть стоячей водой у тебя в ванной. Если ты будешь бежать по жизни, то и увидишь больше, но всегда смотри под ноги – по земле ли они несут тебя?! События, что описаны в книге, имеют длинные корни продолжения. И быть может через некоторое время мне придётся снова взяться за перо, сидя у клавиатуры компьютера. А сейчас, пролистывая страницы и годы, я вижу тех, с кем работал, кого уже больше нет, я вижу настоящих музыкантов, чьи руки держали инструменты. Как мало нас осталось! Классика в нашей стране брошена на асфальт и попрана блатняком и попсой. Лишь маленькая горстка людей пытается сохранить старую школу – истоки и основу всего, что можно назвать Музыкой! Обмельчало не только исполнительское искусство, но и отношение к самим музыкантам. Если на западе многие музыканты давно уже имеют свой бизнес, а занятия музыкой лишь отдушина, то в России это невыполнимо. Многие талантливые музыканты уходят трясти тряпками, гонять машины из Владика. Спустя годы имеют свои предприятия, живут в коттеджах и ездят на дорогих респектабельных машинах. Они покупают себе самые современные музыкальные инструменты. И вот он – парадокс жизни – за эти годы у этих людей не было времени даже на занятие по часу в день на своём инструменте. Стерев пыль с “белого рояля”, они идут в кабак пить вино, а напившись, стоят и плачут возле сцены, тыкая пальцем в “кабацкого лабуха” – Я, мол, также как вы играл в восемьдесят пятом году в ресторане “Арктика”. Конечно же, в противовес этому можно поставить недавнюю историю, произошедшую в ресторане, где мы сейчас работаем.…Устроился мальчик работать официантом. Как-то разговорившись с ним, мы узнали, что в ресторан он устроился для того, чтоб заработать деньги на фонограммы для учебы в училище на саксофоне. У Соболевых среди друзей-музыкантов были и саксофонисты. Позвонив одному из них, Максим, объяснив ситуацию, получил ответ: “…Пусть приезжает ко мне, я просто подарю ему кучу своих фонограмм!” С тех пор этот мальчик не работает официантом. К сожалению таких примеров очень мало. Многие из оставшихся инструменталистов замкнуты и озлоблены на весь мир, и есть за что! Жизненная необходимость гонит работать в кабак – там реальные деньги, более менее сытая жизнь и если повезёт, то можно куда-нибудь уехать за границу (хоть и банально, а работа в западных ресторанах весьма прибыльна). В России же модно что подешевле!
Зачем тратить деньги на инструменты и их обслуживание, когда можно просто купить фонограммы и хороший музыкальный центр с микрофоном для караоке!? Что? Музыканты с вас требуют гарантированную зарплату? Бросьте, это же немодно! Давайте я буду у вас в кафе петь за входные! Сколько соберу все мои, а не соберу, так и вы не потратитесь! А зачем в наше время содержать в своём кафе или ресторане музыкантов? Это же не модно!!!
Когда я думаю об этом, мне всегда вспоминается притча про падишаха, который пригласил музыканта развлекать своих дорогих гостей. Игру музыканта заметили гости, и падишах передал через слуг, что подарит перстень со своей руки завтра утром человеку, столь красиво играющему. Музыкант стал исполнять виртуозные произведения, и гости стали аплодировать ему, ну а падишах громко произнёс, что завтра утром к перстню добавит кувшин с золотом. От услышанного, музыкант заиграл на инструменте “лебединую песню” своей жизни, от которой слёзы падишаха и гостей смешались на полу. Падишах сказал: “…Довольно! А то мое сердце не выдержит! Приходи завтра и получишь к перстню и кувшину с золотом моего лучшего скакуна…!” Утром музыкант уже стоял в приемной и ждал подарков. На немой вопрос падишаха, музыкант стал сбивчиво перечислять обещанные ему вчера дары. На что и услышал: “Э-э дорогой, ты мой слух вчера ублажал музыкой, а я твой обещаниями! Ступай с Богом… ”
Я не держу зла на тех, кто обижал и обижает нас! Но я точно знаю, чтобы понять то, ради чего мы выбираем этот путь, нужно самому пройти его до конца, ощутив пьянящий запах больших сцен с заведенной до предела толпой, и времена, когда снимают со стен потускневшие афиши с нашими именами.
Ведь зарабатывать на жизнь музыкой – высший пилотаж!


До встречи на концертах…


Максим Соболев.

----------


## xydruk

здорово! многое напоминает сцены моей прошлой жизни. так близко, так "зацепило"... спасибо!

----------


## malceva larisa

:Ok:

----------

